# HD DVRs, Receivers, and R22, Version 0x06D8 -- Issues/Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This is the official Issues and Discussion thread for all HD DVRs, Receivers, and R22, version 0x06D8.

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/205323-hx2x-0x06d8/

_We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted.

Thanks!_


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

[MOD EDIT]

I have had numerous occasions where the HR24-500 guide still loads slowly or the remote does not respond. I'll be interested to see if others who have had problems have had their issues resolved or if they continue to have problems as well.

Here are my Report IDs from when I've experienced slowness on my HR24 [MOD EDIT]

Report ID #: 20130518-2E28
Report ID #: 20130519-2F12
Report ID #: 20130520-2803


----------



## kkl (Feb 11, 2007)

LiQiCE said:


> but for those HR24-500 owners hoping it fixes the slowness entirely - I am sorry to say it does not fix it for me.


Unbelievable. They know which software version initiated the problem, but haven't been able to identify and back-out the problem code for two months. :angry: I have an HR24-*100*, so maybe I'll get lucky in the software roulette.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

[MOD EDIT]
---

Latest slowness report -

Report ID #: 20130522-34C3
HR24-500 using 0x06D8

Came home at a little before 5pm (EDT) - turned on the TV and pressed Guide - it came up right away no delay - goodness. But then I changed channels and then tried to open up the Playlist, it came up right away but it froze, remote would not respond to commands for about 20 seconds. I then exited back to Live TV, pressed the playlist again and then pressed the "Yellow" button to bring up the Options - the HR24 froze again - this time for about 60 seconds before it finally responded -- I was trying to switch to "Local Only" playlist to see if that prevents it from freezing. BTW- After submitting the report I then went back to the Playlist which is now Local Only and it still froze, so that didn't help me.

I will continue to post Report IDs whenever I experience slowness - I am hoping one of these reports helps Directv track down the problem. If I am overdoing it, please let me know.

If this matters: I am using MRV, hooked up via Ethernet to one other HR23/700 and connected to the Internet

The HR24-500 is connected to a Yamaha RX-V1900 Receiver via HDMI and then to a Pioneer Elite Kuro Pro-141FD

I don't think this is hardware related (at least not like a bad Hard drive) since others are having similar problems and some have gotten a replacement HR24 which does not fix the problem.

To do List only has 23 items, Series Manager has 34 items, Queue has 0 items, History has 223 items - Oh I have one Keyword search ("AALL HDTV RANGERS NNOT PREGAME" in the Sports -> Hockey category).

Hopefully that covers all the information needed.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

Report ID #: 20130522-3A52
HR24-500, 0x06D8

9:30pm - Watching Live TV since about 8pm, pressed the guide button and it took about 60 seconds to come up. During this time the HR24 is completely frozen until the guide data is populated.

Here is a picture of what my HR24 looks like for about 60 seconds when nothing is happening, note that not even the date/time is populated at this point - the screen is completely blank. Live TV plays smoothly in the preview window the entire time:


----------



## samthegam (Dec 11, 2011)

My HR24-500 downloaded 0x06D7 overnight. It had upgraded from 0x06BD

In the Extras menu I have Pandora but lost YouTube. Also "My DirecTV" says to check back later.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

samthegam said:


> My HR24-500 downloaded 0x06D7 overnight. It had upgraded from 0x06BD
> 
> In the Extras menu I have Pandora but lost YouTube. Also "My DirecTV" says to check back later.


Give it at least 24 hours and as much as 48 to load all the features from the time the software update was downloaded and installed.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

Report ID #: 20130523-46F4
HR24-500 0x06D8

Turned on the receiver after work today - around 5:40pm.

Pressing the guide button immediately after turning on the receiver resulted in a 40 second delay.

Pressing the Playlist button - no issues, was able to switch from local playlist to all playlist (yellow button) with no problems.

Then tried to turn off Closed Captioning (yellow button, arrow keys) - no problem

Then tried to turn on Closed Captioning - pressing the yellow button resulted in no action, frozen for over a minute, pressing other buttons like Guide results in no response.

Then went to the Playlist - started a program, no problems.

Then went to the Menu to submit a report - froze at the Search & Browse menu - menu does not load (no icons or text on the right hand side) even though it is highlighted - frozen for about 40 seconds - then was able to go down to submit a report.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh please, oh please DirecTV, bring back 0x62c.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

LIQICE

I could have missed it but you made no mention of resetting the receiver after getting the update.
I always reset my receivers, just like with my PCs.
Menu, Settings, Reset, Reset Receiver.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> LIQICE
> 
> I could have missed it but you made no mention of resetting the receiver after getting the update.
> I always reset my receivers, just like with my PCs.
> Menu, Settings, Reset, Reset Receiver.


Thanks - I've tried that before. Cleared the guide cache even (reset twice in a 30 min period) - also reset again on Thursday - did not help. Only thing I haven't tried so far is pulling the plug. I doubt pulling the plug would help though since I tried it with 0x66C and 0x6BD and it didn't help with the slowness issues on either of those releases.

I had no issues at all with the NR before 0x66C (I think it was 0x62C) - all the issues started with 0x66C and have yet to be resolved for me.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

VENTING HERE!!!! Wow I haven't vented in a long time, but here goes...
I had hoped this version of firmware would finally be the answer, but no. Several recordings(4-5) with this version have started out OK but a minute into them all video stops,but the audio continues. No amount of "fooling" with the recording ever makes it recover. After the 1st 2 problems, I started backing up on my other HR( an HR21) Without these backups my wifes season finals for "Dancing" would have been lost as well as my F1 and Indy 500 programs. These were ALL unwatchable! So many inputs from the remote take SO LONG to respond to, minutes sometimes. After a year with this HR34, this should not be happening. Until version 66c my 34 worked really well. The auto-correct never has been good, but all other functions were fine. It seems people with the "mini-clients" have seen some improvement but for my system(without them) these versions have made me want to scream!! Come on DTV get this fixed!!!
There....Thank you...


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

HR24-500, 0x06D8
Report ID: 20130527-2FBF

Remote became unresponsive for about 30 seconds.


----------



## dravenstone (Sep 11, 2010)

Yep - still broken, same crappy symptoms. the trick from the other thread where you pull the network connection while it's frozen seems to help a little bit to get things going again.
So disappointed in how long this has been going on.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

dravenstone said:


> Yep - still broken, same crappy symptoms.* the trick from the other thread where you pull the network connection while it's frozen seems to help a little bit to get things going again.*
> So disappointed in how long this has been going on.


Could you elaborate on this? Details....Link to thread...?


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

bnwrx said:


> Could you elaborate on this? Details....Link to thread...?


dravenstone and I found on the previous National Release (0x06BD) that hooking up our HR24's via Ethernet instead of DECA reduced the occurrence of freezes or in some cases reduces the length of the freeze. We then also found that when the receiver is acting up (over time it seems to get worse) - that unplugging the Ethernet cable and plugging it back in seems to help as well.

If you're not familiar with DECA or Ethernet - a quick Google search should help you.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

I talked with my case manager yesterday. She said 0x06d8 was for the HR34 and HR44, She said that there was no 0x06d8 software for any other receivers. That's what she said.


----------



## PHIL56 (Apr 13, 2013)

We got the upgrade for our HR 24-500 and we lost our whole home capability..Reset 3 times after 3 days it upgraded and added adult playlist..All the extras were complete... Had a tech come out and he said it could take as much as 5 days to completely accept the upgrade... The upgrade also included immediate playback of on demand... Not happy with the length of time it takes to upgrade the system... Wait till cloud based technology takes over... It's not perfected yet...People who have it from Comcast can't wait to get rid of it...  :blackeye:


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

PHIL56 said:


> . Had a tech come out and he said it could take as much as 5 days to completely accept the upgrade...


WHDVR should be working "right out the box". the longer it would take would be 5minutes.


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

PHIL56 said:


> We got the upgrade for our HR 24-500 and we lost our whole home capability..Reset 3 times after 3 days it upgraded and added adult playlist..All the extras were complete... Had a tech come out and he said it could take as much as 5 days to completely accept the upgrade... The upgrade also included immediate playback of on demand... Not happy with the length of time it takes to upgrade the system... Wait till cloud based technology takes over... It's not perfected yet...People who have it from Comcast can't wait to get rid of it...  :blackeye:


What cloud technology does comcast have?


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 12, 2009)

jibberyerkibber said:


> I talked with my case manager yesterday. She said 0x06d8 was for the HR34 and HR44, She said that there was no 0x06d8 software for any other receivers. That's what she said.


Sigh. I wish I could do everything wrong at my job and still get paid. Must be nice to be a "case manager".


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

swyman18 said:


> Sigh. I wish I could do everything wrong at my job and still get paid. Must be nice to be a "case manager".


lmao


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

jibberyerkibber said:


> I talked with my case manager yesterday. She said 0x06d8 was for the HR34 and HR44, She said that there was no 0x06d8 software for any other receivers. That's what she said.


Take a look here where they track the versions of software for the different models.
http://www.redh.com/dtv/


----------



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

I have a quick question ? I was just on firmware watcher and it say 06BD Is inactive for the HR23, What does that mean? Is new software on the horizon? Thanks:wub:

Sent from my GT-P3113 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

> I have a quick question ? I was just on firmware watcher and it say 06BD Is inactive for the HR23, What does that mean? Is new software on the horizon? Thanks:wub:
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using DBSTalk mobile app


I think you got 1 line off maybe.

HR23-700 0x06BD


----------



## PHIL56 (Apr 13, 2013)

The new DVRs have no hard drive so all of your recodings are stored on their servers...


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

PHIL56 said:


> The new DVRs have no hard drive so all of your recodings are stored on their servers...


What????


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

PHIL56 said:


> The new DVRs have no hard drive so all of your recodings are stored on their servers...





peds48 said:


> What????


Think he referring to the Genie client - C31


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Drucifer said:


> Think he referring to the Genie client - C31


that was my thought. but DVRs are DVRs and clients are clients... :shrug:


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

HR24-500 0x06D8
Report ID #: 20130531-4312

Still having major issues with my HR24-500. Most recently - had problems all day, primarily with ending playback of a recording (DVR freezes and nothing happens when I press "Exit") or when starting another recording while one is already playing (Pressing List during a recording playback, selecting a recording causes the DVR to freeze and not respond for 30 seconds - note that this isn't the start of playback for another recording but just selecting it so I can get the menu option to play it).

Types and amount of freezes are all varied. I ran a Level 2 Report yesterday and went out - when I came back the receiver had powered off for Power Saving - and when I turned it back on I submitted the above report.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

LIQICE
Have you tried to force a download of software to get the 0x06bd version that is supposed to be on your receiver ?
The Firmware watcher shows the 0x06d8 for the Genies only.
http://www.redh.com/dtv/


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> LIQICE
> Have you tried to force a download of software to get the 0x06bd version that is supposed to be on your receiver ?
> The Firmware watcher shows the 0x06d8 for the Genies only.
> http://www.redh.com/dtv/


I had 0x06bd before this and it was worse than 0x06d8.

0x06bd is the previous National Release for the HR2x (HD DVRs) series. 0x06d8 is also a valid firmware for the HR2x's. The title of this thread even says 0x06d8 is the latest firmware for HD DVRs.

I suspect 0x06d8 wouldn't work at all on my HR24 if it was meant for Genies only. If you look here, you will see 0x06d8 is available at times for all of the HR2x series: http://www.redh.com/dtv/index.php?r=HR

Like all National Release - for example like when the new HD firmware came out - it didn't roll out to all HR2x receivers at the same time, the rollout occurs in limited regions and slowly makes its way to everyone. I forced a download to get 0x06d8 - and unless another release supercedes this one, you will get 0x06d8 eventually too.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

LIQICE
Look at the bottom of that list at the colors that explain Newest to Oldest. The section with the Orange / Tan background is the newest version and it is not the one you are running.
0x06BD is what I read that is for your machine.


----------



## kkl (Feb 11, 2007)

LIQICE is correct. 0x06d8 automatically installed on my HR24 and HR20 a couple of days ago. Unfortunately, it has done nothing noticeable to help with my HR24-100 freezing.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

OK, I am going to stop posting to this one as it appears that I either do not know how to read that Firmware site or it doesn't matter what it shows, just what is rolling out.
Both of mine are HR24-100 and they show software for them that I have seen nothing about.

Good luck to you all.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> LIQICE
> Look at the bottom of that list at the colors that explain Newest to Oldest. The section with the Orange / Tan background is the newest version and it is not the one you are running.
> 0x06BD is what I read that is for your machine.


0x06BD in hexadecimal is less than 0x06D8. 6BD in decimal is 1725 and 6D8 is 1752. Directv firmware versions usually go up - so the newer one is the higher number.

I agree the firmware watcher webpage is confusing showing that Orange is newer - but what they mean is newer in the sense that it was the most recently offered firmware for download - in other words if you force a download, you will get this version. Typically what you will see is the 100% rolled out National Release which is 0x06BD. 0x06D8 is the next version and you will see it activate sometimes early in the morning (when DirecTV typically pushes out software updates) or sometimes you will see other versions which may push out at other times. Basically Orange / Tan color just means that it is the newest - or really most recently offered firmware for download - or what you will download if you force a download - but it does not mean it is the latest version.

I know it can be confusing - but trust me when I say that 0x06D8 is in fact a valid version for all of the HR2x models, that it is the latest National Release and you will probably get it soon.

Hope this helps clarify what is going on with firmwares.

Unfortunately - like kkl said, if you're having slowness or freezing issues with 0x06BD, it doesn't seem like 0x06D8 fully cures the problem. It makes it incrementally better - but I sure wish I could go back to the NR before 0x066c (I think it was 0x062c) which worked beautifully for me.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

HR24-500 0x06d8
Report ID #: 20130601-4929

Turned on the HR24 at 10pm EDT, pressed Select to get rid of Power Saving popup and then pressed Guide - Guide froze for ~30 seconds before populating with data (see my previous screenshot). Changed channel and watched TV for awhile... (wife was looking through the guide at some point, wasn't paying attention to what she did).

At 10:35pm EDT or so - pressed Guide again - and it froze again for about 30 seconds again.


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

PHIL56 said:


> The new DVRs have no hard drive so all of your recodings are stored on their servers...


The Xfinity X1 are their newest DVRs and it still has a hard drive in the server just like DirecTV's Genie servers???


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

LIQICE

The thing is, I have never had one of my receivers to do the things you and others list. My worst problem with speed is that on some firmware changes in the last 2 years it could take as much as 8 seconds for it to change channels. I have never had my receiver freeze up like you and others describe.
I have to think it has something to do with the DECAs inline or being connected with Ethernet cables.
I have none of that, no whole home, no internet.
Both of my HR24-100 receivers get the guide up in about 2 to 3 seconds at most and change channels in about 4 to 5 seconds with Native turned on and switching from a 1080i channel to a 720p channel.


----------



## kkl (Feb 11, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> The thing is, I have never had one of my receivers to do the things you and others list.


I don't think 99% of DirecTV customers have this problem. If they were, these forums would be blowing up. However, DirecTV has known about the problem for months and hasn't fixed it. From what I've read, they also don't want to exchange receivers because they're _working_ on the problem. Mine was fine until 0x066a.

I did some timings today on the usual problem areas:

2:20 and 2:02 for Quicktune (up arrow)
0:25 and 0:29 to tune the channel when the Quicktune icons finally appeared
2:00 Previous channel
1:59 Info, then More Info
2:00 Guide
1:35 Menu, then arrow to Search & Browse (Extras also has a long delay at times)

I removed my CCK and DECAs over a week ago, with no improvement. Everything (HR20, HR21, HR24) are connected directly to Ethernet. It's bad when your HR20 and HR21 are your fast receivers.

I don't know if DTV is monitoring, but following LIQUICE' example, I'm sending report ID #20130602-2CBD. I was requested to send a report several weeks ago, but nothing apparently came of it.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> LIQICE
> 
> The thing is, I have never had one of my receivers to do the things you and others list. My worst problem with speed is that on some firmware changes in the last 2 years it could take as much as 8 seconds for it to change channels. I have never had my receiver freeze up like you and others describe.
> I have to think it has something to do with the DECAs inline or being connected with Ethernet cables.
> ...


I absolutely agree that adding network services is related to the problems with the HR24 slowness. But - I have to think it can be fixed because I've never had the problem before 0x062c. I switched from DECA to Ethernet and that helped when I was on 0x06BD, but it did not eliminate the problem. The thing is - I'm paying for MRV, so I think I should be able to use it and have the receiver work as expected as well. Before 0x66d I did not have any problems - my experience with my HR24 is much like you have currently.


----------



## dravenstone (Sep 11, 2010)

My current experiment is to pull networking completely and see how the machine reacts for a few days. I just pulled the ethernet cable an hour ago (but think I'm going try and do something besides be in front a screen for a few hours) be good to see whether or not thing improve with no networking enabled - though DECA will kick back in if it resets I think...


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

LiQiCE said:


> Unfortunately - like kkl said, if you're having slowness or freezing issues with 0x06BD, it doesn't seem like 0x06D8 fully cures the problem. It makes it incrementally better - but I sure wish I could go back to the NR before 0x066c (I think it was 0x062c) which worked beautifully for me.


0x062c was the last software that worked properly on my HR24 and my HR23.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

HR24-500 0x06D8
Report ID #: 20130603-42FC

Guide took about 1 minute to come up. During this time, the HR24 is completely unresponsive, remote commands do nothing - not even blinking on the front of the receiver. Pressing buttons on the front of the receiver also results in no response.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

You know that sometimes IR interference can cause this to happen.
Next time it hangs up, try taking your TV remote and turn the TV off. Then use the DTV remote and change the channel and see if the light blinks on the receiver. Turn the TV back on and see if it changed channels. If it did, your TV is overloading the sensor on the receiver with IR signals.
If it is happening there are a few ways to stop it from doing that.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> You know that sometimes IR interference can cause this to happen.
> Next time it hangs up, try taking your TV remote and turn the TV off. Then use the DTV remote and change the channel and see if the light blinks on the receiver. Turn the TV back on and see if it changed channels. If it did, your TV is overloading the sensor on the receiver with IR signals.
> If it is happening there are a few ways to stop it from doing that.


jimmie57 -

Yes, TV interference could be an issue - I have experienced this when I had a Harmony One with IR Repeater, it did not work at all due to interference from the TV.

However, now I have a Harmony 900 RF Remote with IR Blasters so interference shouldn't be an issue. I can also confirm that I can control other devices such as my receiver with no problem at the same time I am having issues with the HR24.

I also usually get up and physically press the buttons on the HR24 - there is no IR interference that could occur with pressing the buttons on the front of the HR24. That is why I state this in my posts (as I did in the post previous to yours) - to confirm the issue is independent of the Remote batteries dying, IR interference, or some other issue related to the remote and not the HR24.

It also would not explain why I have had zero issues with 0x62c and only started having issues with 0x66c.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

IR interference can lock up the DTV receiver and not other items. It appears that DTV has a poor filter on the lens of the sensor.
It can also cause the physical buttons to not respond on the receiver.


What I described for a test is quick and easy to do.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> IR interference can lock up the DTV receiver and not other items. It appears that DTV has a poor filter on the lens of the sensor.
> It can also cause the physical buttons to not respond on the receiver.
> 
> What I described for a test is quick and easy to do.


Ok - I didn't think the front buttons would stop working due to IR interference - but I'll give it a try and post the results when I'm at home to try. Thanks.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

LiQiCE said:


> Ok - I didn't think the front buttons would stop working due to IR interference - but I'll give it a try and post the results when I'm at home to try. Thanks.


Unfortunately this did not work. Today I pressed the Guide button when coming home - the guide did not display anything - like it always does when it freezes. I turned off the TV - and started pressing buttons (Exit was the one I pressed) - the HR24 did not blink its lights at all. I turned the TV back on - and the Guide was still frozen - no data was displayed and it still did not respond to commands - nor did the Exit command work - it was still at the frozen guide. After about a minute - the Guide data finally populated.

Actually - now that I think about it - I don't understand how IR interference would cause the guide to be frozen with no data loaded. It responds with the Guide command - how could IR interference cause the Guide to misbehave?

Here is an example of what the guide looks like when I press the guide button and it freezes:

Picture

Anyway - thanks for the idea, but I don't think IR interference is my problem.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

HR24-500 0x06d8
Report ID: 20130604-2D8E

Receiver took 36 seconds to load guide. I filmed it with my camera. Sorry for the poor focus - I couldn't get the camera to re-focus after I focused on the remote.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEIcl2k_zog&feature=youtu.be

The video is rather boring - but hopefully people will start to understand what the problem is and maybe people will see this problem is being caused by something wrong with the firmware. It may be a combination of issues - but one of them is definitely firmware.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

LiQiCE said:


> HR24-500 0x06d8
> Report ID: 20130604-2D8E
> 
> Receiver took 36 seconds to load guide. I filmed it with my camera. Sorry for the poor focus - I couldn't get the camera to re-focus after I focused on the remote.
> ...


Good example. Same issue with my HR34, with both Guide and List screens. Menu button also slow to respond. These issues , for me anyway, are intermittent, they do not always occur, but are frequent enough to be frustrating.....


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

HR24-500 0x06d8
Report ID #: 20130604-3952

Guide took almost a minute to come up this time. I have another video - will post it after it encodes on Youtube.

Guide takes almost a minute to load (in focus):





A video of the HR24 becoming unresponsive without the guide - In the beginning I am pressing the "Info" key - nothing is happening. Sorry I couldn't film both the remote and the TV and the HR24 at the same time ... Later you see that when I press buttons on the front of the HR24 - it does not blink, the HR24 is frozen and not responding - then it starts responding and blinks as normal.






Short video of guide loading normally:





Don't know why the last video won't load or link properly, sorry.

Sorry for all the videos - if it is annoying (I dont think they should automatically start playing), I can try to change from embedded videos to links.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks for trying the suggestion. That is one thing out of the way.
When I watched your video I noticed that the receiver took the remote command right away and it just took all that extra time to process it and get it on the screen.
Have you asked them to come out and replace it and see what happens with a replacement ?
As much money as we pay for the service I would not keep working with a problem this bad.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> Thanks for trying the suggestion. That is one thing out of the way.
> When I watched your video I noticed that the receiver took the remote command right away and it just took all that extra time to process it and get it on the screen.
> Have you asked them to come out and replace it and see what happens with a replacement ?
> As much money as we pay for the service I would not keep working with a problem this bad.


My HR24-500 is owned, so I don't think they will replace it. Plus - I don't think it is the hardware, other folks have had their HR24 replaced and it did not fix the problem, as soon as it receives the software update the problem occurs again.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I believe that they would replace it. However, I believe the replacement would be a lease.
The thing is that now they charge you for each connection whether you own the receiver or not so I don't see any difference in leased and owned.

If people are getting their receivers replaced and the problem remains when the software is updated there might be something unique to that particular manufacturer. I would be curious if it still happened with say a HR24-100, etc.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> I believe that they would replace it. However, I believe the replacement would be a lease.
> The thing is that now they charge you for each connection whether you own the receiver or not so I don't see any difference in leased and owned.
> 
> If people are getting their receivers replaced and the problem remains when the software is updated there might be something unique to that particular manufacturer. I would be curious if it still happened with say a HR24-100, etc.


I suspect the problem is specific to the HR24-500s, and likely a specific batch of HR24-500s since not all HR24-500 owners have issues. Perhaps the issue is related to a component related to the networking or something (If it were specific to DECA or Ethernet I would say it is the Network controller for one or the other - but since it impacts both - maybe it is something further upstream).

I don't think HR24-100 or HR24-200 owners have the problem - but I think others have posted in other firmware threads with these models reporting issues. Definitely more widespread (at least 4 owners on here posting) with HR24-500 and only maybe 1 HR24-100/200 owner posting if I recall correctly.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Without the PP, a replacement is leased. Otherwise it owned as long as it is only a replacement.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Without the PP, a replacement is leased. Otherwise it owned as long as it is only a replacement.


So - I don't want to cheat the system, but if I added the PP right now - would DTV replace it or would they scream since I only added the PP today? I wouldn't cancel the PP, but I don't currently have it - so I'd need to add it.

Not sure if anyone knows this.


----------



## dravenstone (Sep 11, 2010)

It's not manufacturers unfortunately, I had an HR24-500 replaced when this first started and DTV got sick of me complaining about it, they sent me a replacement HR24-200 - and charged me shipping of course... so different manufacturer of the same "model" as LiQiCE points out it was fine when I got it, I was delighted... until I got the update, then it started again. They have some bug with the network stack and they don't know how to fix it because it's clearly only happening under certain conditions. I have two other boxes that are fine but the one on this connection is borked.
My experience is much like LiQiCE has - immediate response to the first command, then complete lock up. I can't tell you the number of times I've thought about filming it. I have times where it takes even longer than your full minute lock up. Sometimes after it will work well for a while after a lock up, sometimes not. One thing that's consistent is the first time I do something with it after a long while, like if I just get home from work, it's almost guaranteed to lock up a bit when hitting guide or list.
My new favorite was I was watching live tv last night, which I almost never do, but moneyball was on... so I get the "receiver needs to change the channel to record blah blah blah" I select cancel recording, "OK"... and blam-O freezes for two minutes. So I have this big box on the screen with my highlighted OK press in blue just sitting on top of the movie for two minutes - then it goes to black for 30 seconds and eventually tunes the channel that it was supposed to, but doesn't record the show. Another minute or two I was able to change the channel back to watch the end of moneyball.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

dravenstone - ah crap, I didn't realize you got an HR24-200 as a replacement. Well scrap the idea of it being related to a manufacturer.

Since you have the problem with only 1 of your 3 HR24s, here's a question - if you move the HR24 with problems to the same location as an HR24 without the problem and vice versa, does the problem move with the HR24 or does the problem stay with the room? That might help give us more information on what is causing the problem.

If the problem isn't specific to a manufacturer maybe the problem is specific to a particular revision of a piece of hardware in the HR24 - maybe a CPU revision or some common component all HR24s share but something that could have changed at some point explaining why some people have issues and some don't. 

It also could be some sort of issue related to marginal cable run distances or something that the newer firmware is more sensitive to and causes issues. That is something I'd find interesting with regard to you moving your bad HR24 to a location where a good HR24 is.


----------



## dravenstone (Sep 11, 2010)

LiQiCE said:


> dravenstone - ah crap, I didn't realize you got an HR24-200 as a replacement. Well scrap the idea of it being related to a manufacturer.
> 
> Since you have the problem with only 1 of your 3 HR24s, here's a question - if you move the HR24 with problems to the same location as an HR24 without the problem and vice versa, does the problem move with the HR24 or does the problem stay with the room? That might help give us more information on what is causing the problem.
> 
> ...


I've been thinking about doing that for a while - I'll take a crack at swapping one DVR for another sometime but likely not for a couple days. Have to wait for a time when I'm both home, motivated, and not recording a ball game.
My guess is probably have to leave things swapped for at least a few days since sometimes a reset helps for a little while.

Think I should leave it on ethernet or swap it back when I swap them? My two good dvr's are still on the network via DECA, only the "bad" one is currently on ethernet - from the days we thought that might be the solution


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

dravenstone said:


> I've been thinking about doing that for a while - I'll take a crack at swapping one DVR for another sometime but likely not for a couple days. Have to wait for a time when I'm both home, motivated, and not recording a ball game.
> My guess is probably have to leave things swapped for at least a few days since sometimes a reset helps for a little while.
> 
> Think I should leave it on ethernet or swap it back when I swap them? My two good dvr's are still on the network via DECA, only the "bad" one is currently on ethernet - from the days we thought that might be the solution


I'd say if the receiver works in one location with DECA - go for DECA.

For fun - I just hooked up an eSATA drive to my HR24-500 to see if swapping drives makes any difference. It gets rid of old recordings done on potentially "bad" firmware and also eliminates the internal drive being bad.

Will let it run like this for a few days and see if it makes any difference.


----------



## kkl (Feb 11, 2007)

LiQiCE said:


> I suspect the problem is specific to the HR24-500s


Nope. I have an HR24-100. The slowness/pauses/freezing started with 0x066a. So with the -100, -200, -500 all reported to be affected, it is surprising that there aren't a lot more people complaining. What is wrong with our karma?

Question: If I ask DTV to replace it, will I get another HR24, or could they send me any HR2x?


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Just got 0x06d8 last night on my HR23. No improvement. The 23 still locks-up for 80 seconds after I press RECORD.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

kkl said:


> Nope. I have an HR24-100. The slowness/pauses/freezing started with 0x066a. So with the -100, -200, -500 all reported to be affected, it is surprising that there aren't a lot more people complaining. What is wrong with our karma?
> 
> Question: If I ask DTV to replace it, will I get another HR24, or could they send me any HR2x?


What I've read is if you have the Protection Plan, an HR24 will be replaced with an HR24. Without it - can't be sure although a lot of people have reported getting an HR24 recently as a replacement for their HR2x receiver.

I am starting to think that there is a specific batch of HR24s effected - maybe they all utilize the same revision of component that has the problem (all HR24s share common components such as the CPU). So regardless of your manufacturer, you could be impacted by the problem. It is certainly firmware related - but perhaps not all HR24s have the problem.

I doubt it - but I'm crossing my fingers that maybe replacing my hard drive fixes the issue. In that case - perhaps its the drive inside the HR24 that we all share that is an issue? Doesn't sound likely, but you never know.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 31, 2011)

Downloaded this morning 06/05/2013 (0x6d8)

My HR20/100 has returned to it's normal pace as opposed to watching paint dry between button pushes 

Updated to a brand new remote control, I had sitting in a closet

No change to the HR21/100 which also downloaded this AM but wasn't behaving badly


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

kkl said:


> Nope. I have an HR24-100. The slowness/pauses/freezing started with 0x066a. So with the -100, -200, -500 all reported to be affected, it is surprising that there aren't a lot more people complaining. What is wrong with our karma?
> 
> Question: If I ask DTV to replace it, will I get another HR24, or could they send me any HR2x?


No guarantees.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

Rent_Share said:


> Downloaded this morning 06/05/2013 (0x6d8)
> 
> My HR20/100 has returned to it's normal pace as opposed to watching paint dry between button pushes
> 
> ...


Please let us know if after a week or so it starts to slow down again. After a reboot, my HR24 seems to speed up and work great for a day or so and then it progressively gets worse and worse until the slowdowns are happening frequently.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

My HR24 downloaded 0x06d8 last night. Now it's even worse, I press RECORD, and same as before, the HR24 freezes up for 40 seconds. Can't even stop the recording. When I pressed RECORD this morning, I stopped the recording after 40 seconds and then went to my LIST and the new recording wasn't there on the top where it should have been. I rebooted the HR24 and then the recording appeared on the top of the LIST where it was supposed to be. Then I pressed PLAY on that recording and got nothing but a black screen. Subsequent tests turned out okay, but I still can't record anything for less than 40 seconds. Right after the reboot, when I pressed GUIDE, the GUIDE came up with a white background, Now it's okay. My HR23 went from bad to worse also. 

BTW: How do I get this forum to check my spelling like it did before? Thansk!


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

> My HR24 downloaded 0x06d8 last night. Now it's even worse, I press RECORD, and same as before, the HR24 freezes up for 40 seconds. Can't even stop the recording. When I pressed RECORD this morning, I stopped the recording after 40 seconds and then went to my LIST and the new recording wasn't there on the top where it should have been. I rebooted the HR24 and then the recording appeared on the top of the LIST where it was supposed to be. Then I pressed PLAY on that recording and got nothing but a black screen. Subsequent tests turned out okay, but I still can't record anything for less than 40 seconds. Right after the reboot, when I pressed GUIDE, the GUIDE came up with a white background, Now it's okay. My HR23 went from bad to worse also.
> 
> BTW: How do I get this forum to check my spelling like it did before? Thansk!


Sometimes a new ongoing recording does not show on my playlist but there is usually a little Up Arrow above the list on the right side. Pressing the Up button will show it.

I use Internet Explorer 10 and it has a built in spell checker. It works in everything that I have found.
It checks as you type.
Firefox will also do that if you check the box that says "Check spelling as I type".


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 31, 2011)

LiQiCE said:


> Please let us know if after a week or so it starts to slow down again. After a reboot, my HR24 seems to speed up and work great for a day or so and then it progressively gets worse and worse until the slowdowns are happening frequently.


Already has, should I waste my time with CS


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

Rent_Share said:


> Already has, should I waste my time with CS


The best CS could offer you is to replace your HR20 with another HR2x receiver. Since you have an HR20 - its possible you get an HR24 which would be an improvement but you wouldn't have OTA anymore (and you would need to ask for an AM21). But its possible you get an HR21,22,23 which would be a downgrade from the HR20. I made the mistake a long time ago of asking for a replacement of my HR20 and got an HR23 which is way slower than the HR20.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

*knock on wood* - After having replaced my drive on my HR24 with a 1TB 7200rpm Hitachi drive connected via eSata - 2 nights ago - I have not had any problems. Zero slowdowns, no freezing - in fact the HR24 even feels faster than when it was working properly.

Using an external drive is like doing a "Reset Everything" on the receiver, I needed to re-setup my Season Passes (aka Series), cannot access my old recordings (but they're still on the old disk), re-setup a lot of things such as video resolutions, parental password protection, etc etc etc.

What I am not sure of is if performing a "Reset Everything" on the internal disk would also result in the same thing or if it is because of a bad drive. It seems suspect that so many of us are having problems would all have bad drives. I wonder if there was a problem in 0x66c, 0x6bd that is causing continued issues in 0x06d8 and a reset fixes it -- Or its possible a specific model of hard drive is causing the issue for people and changing drives fixes it -- or I just have a bad drive (although a surface test did not reveal anything).


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

If that stays good and fast it would be really interesting for someone with just a few recordings that they don't mind losing to try the reset everything option of the receiver.

I am crossing my fingers that it stays fast for you.


----------



## phodg (Jan 20, 2007)

Usual problem for me - guide data gets wrecked, to-do list gets emptied. And the guide data doesn't repopulate properly (or the to-do list built) until I reset twice in 30 minutes to flush the damn thing. So I end up either missing things that it didn't record or missing things that occur while it's rebuilding the guide. It's really starting to annoy me now. I'm getting closer and closer to dumping DirecTV.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

jimmie57 said:


> I use Internet Explorer 10 and it has a built in spell checker. It works in everything that I have found.
> It checks as you type.
> Firefox will also do that if you check the box that says "Check spelling as I type".


I use Firefox and the check spelling box is checked. This is the only site out of many many where my spelling isn't checked. Maybe it's the 0x06d8 karma.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

jibberyerkibber said:


> I use Firefox and the check spelling box is checked. This is the only site out of many many where my spelling isn't checked. Maybe it's the 0x06d8 karma.


Try this:
While in the reply box, right click your mouse and see if spell check is checked.
Also, look to see if you have a dictionary selected ( it will show with the right mouse click you have already done ).

https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/how-do-i-use-firefox-spell-checker?esab=a&s=spell+checker&r=0&as=s


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

I performed a "Reset Everything" on my HR24 that was giving me problems using the internal drive. Set most of my Series recordings back up and will continue to monitor it to see if it still gives me issues.

After 3 days of running on an ESATA drive, the HR24 did not have any freezes or slowdowns - so I am hoping the "Reset Everything" on my HR24 will cure the problem.

I still have an HR23-700 that is giving me issues - but it is still on 0x6bd, so I will wait until it gets 0x6d8 to perform a similar "Reset Everything" on it and see if it goes back to normal.


----------



## kkl (Feb 11, 2007)

LiQiCE,
I'm confused about what you've done. It sounds like you _replaced_ your external drive and that resolved the delays, but then you wrote that "I performed a "Reset Everything" on my HR24 that was giving me problems using the internal drive." What drive have you normally been using when having the delays? Did you do a "Reset Everything" with your external drive disconnected? Could you clarify? Thanks.


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

Just tried to force a download to get 0x6d8 on my HR24-100 and it downloaded 0x6bd again which was the software already on it. I'm wondering why my DVR wouldn't get 6d8 since that is what Doug's firmware app shows in the stream right now.

I am experiencing all of the above mentioned lock up, slowness, unuseability problems with all three of my HR24's. I have two HR24-100's and one HR24-500. They were all working flawlessly until getting 0X6bd. I've been battling the slowness, unresponsiveness from all three DVR's ever since. Feeling extremely frustrated at this point.

My DVR's are all coax connected and it is affecting my home network as well. My media streamers, Apple TV, Roku and WDTV Live all continually lose connectivity and stop streaming. My network had been just fine before. Just got a Nomad, now called Genie GO, and installed it yesterday it keeps popping up a message on my computer claiming it is no longer connected to my network. I've been really pulling my hair out on this one unplugging and rebooting my router, red button resetting the DVR's. Unplugging them etc. All to no avail.

I had really liked my HR24's before this, didn't have a bad word to say about them, now I loathe them, as I can't even enjoy live TV via the DVR's let alone try and watch a recorded show. Something as simple as changing a channel now takes up to almost five minutes to execute.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

kkl said:


> LiQiCE,
> I'm confused about what you've done. It sounds like you _replaced_ your external drive and that resolved the delays, but then you wrote that "I performed a "Reset Everything" on my HR24 that was giving me problems using the internal drive." What drive have you normally been using when having the delays? Did you do a "Reset Everything" with your external drive disconnected? Could you clarify? Thanks.


Sure sorry --

3 days ago I added an external esata drive to my HR24-500. After adding the drive, I added all of my Season passes, recorded some programs, and watched TV normally. I did not experience any slowdowns nor any freezes. I hypothesized that adding the external drive was similar to a reset everything because I lost all my recordings, season passes, settings, etc.

So - this morning, I disconnected the esata drive and went back to using the internal drive. I confirmed there weren't any recordings that I wanted, wrote down my season passes and ran a reset everything on my HR24 using the internal drive. I set back up my season passes, settings, etc and so far - *knock on wood* - no slowdowns yet.

However - with 0x06d8, the first day after a reboot usually didn't experience any problems. It wasn't until the 2nd or 3rd day that I would notice problems and a week before I noticed constant problems - so I will continue monitoring and post back.

If I start having problems again - I'll switch back to the external drive and/or open up my owned HR24 and install the hard drive internally.


----------



## AirShark (Oct 28, 2006)

Same EXACT problem with my two HR24/200 units with MRV enabled over DECA.

Driving me insane since this software update. Driving my wife CRAZY.



LiQiCE said:


> HR24-500 0x06d8
> Report ID #: 20130604-3952
> 
> Guide took almost a minute to come up this time. I have another video - will post it after it encodes on Youtube.
> ...


----------



## kkl (Feb 11, 2007)

LiQiCE,
Thanks for the clarification. That makes it sound like it's storage system related. Seems like there was a post from one user who was advised by DirecTV to keep his drive almost empty. That really makes a DVR useful, doesn't it? I'm still trying to keep my recordings, probably foolishly, so have avoided the reformat or Reset Everything. Today, I did try for a short while with my esata drive disconnected. No problems at all with the internal drive that didn't have my recordings on it. I did a Reset Everything with the internal drive only. The DVR was speedy before and after. I then reconnected the external drive and the slowness recurred almost immediately. I wonder if copying the hard drive and using the copy would make any difference (using the technique described elsewhere on the forum)? I know there's been speculation that the problem is network-related. I'm beginning to doubt that since I was having slowness even with all networking disconnected. I didn't disable networking in the settings, so I guess the receiver could have still been dedicating resources to networking.

From the new posts, sounds like DTV is causing more receivers to have problems with each new software release, rather than fixing them.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

kkl said:


> LiQiCE,
> Thanks for the clarification. That makes it sound like it's storage system related. Seems like there was a post from one user who was advised by DirecTV to keep his drive almost empty. That really makes a DVR useful, doesn't it? I'm still trying to keep my recordings, probably foolishly, so have avoided the reformat or Reset Everything. Today, I did try for a short while with my esata drive disconnected. No problems at all with the internal drive that didn't have my recordings on it. I did a Reset Everything with the internal drive only. The DVR was speedy before and after. I then reconnected the external drive and the slowness recurred almost immediately. I wonder if copying the hard drive and using the copy would make any difference (using the technique described elsewhere on the forum)? I know there's been speculation that the problem is network-related. I'm beginning to doubt that since I was having slowness even with all networking disconnected. I didn't disable networking in the settings, so I guess the receiver could have still been dedicating resources to networking.
> 
> From the new posts, sounds like DTV is causing more receivers to have problems with each new software release, rather than fixing them.


kkl,

Yeah - I remember reading that post - and after I read that post - I deleted a lot of stuff off my drive and went from regularly being 98% full (and letting the DVR delete recordings as needed) down to about 30% full and it didn't help at all.

If you're using esata that eliminates the possibility of it being a particular drive that is causing the issue since I'm assuming whatever drive you're using is not the same as the drives we have inside our DVRs (at least I am assuming your drive is bigger than the 500gb one inside the HR24s).

In any case - I'll see what happens over the next few days with the internal drive now that I've done a "Reset Everything".


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Have either of you tried the Reset Defaults ? It does everything except erase recordings ?


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> Have either of you tried the Reset Defaults ? It does everything except erase recordings ?


Yes, I tried that - you don't lose your recordings or your Season Passes - it just resets all of your settings to their default.

It might be worth trying for those that are on 0x06d8 and don't want to lose their recordings.

I tried it on my HR23-700 that is still on 0x06bd and it didn't help the HR23 (still slow) - but it might help once the HR23 goes to 0x06d8.

Funny enough - I have 3 HR23-700s (one which doesnt get used too often) - but the other one works great with 0x06d8. The one in the same room as my HR24 is really slow.


----------



## kkl (Feb 11, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Have either of you tried the Reset Defaults ? It does everything except erase recordings ?


Yes, I also tried that. No effect. With that, I also re-ran network setup, ran through network services again, and turned off whole-home/sharing features. Didn't make any difference.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

I've had my HR24-500 running for 3 days now after performing a "Reset Everything" using the internal drive and I haven't had a single slowdown, freeze or anything. It could be because the hard drive is not very full (right now, it says I am 80% free). Or freezing / slowdowns could start occurring in the future - but so far its been nice not having to deal with the issues for a few days.

Will post again in a week or so unless I see issues.


----------



## dravenstone (Sep 11, 2010)

LiQiCE said:


> I've had my HR24-500 running for 3 days now after performing a "Reset Everything" using the internal drive and I haven't had a single slowdown, freeze or anything. It could be because the hard drive is not very full (right now, it says I am 80% free). Or freezing / slowdowns could start occurring in the future - but so far its been nice not having to deal with the issues for a few days.
> 
> Will post again in a week or so unless I see issues.


Nice.
A ray of hope!


----------



## njgh (Jun 7, 2013)

samthegam said:


> My HR24-500 downloaded 0x06D7 overnight. It had upgraded from 0x06BD
> 
> In the Extras menu I have Pandora but lost YouTube. Also "My DirecTV" says to check back later.


Hi,
Didi you get the YouTube and My DirecTV back? I am curious since I lost it also and waited about 36 hours before I started to do reset twice to delete APG cache. I still have no luck in getting the YouTube back. My network is solid...if any advice (besides waiting 48 hours) please let me know.
Thanks in advance...
HR24-500 0x6D8


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

njgh said:


> Hi,
> Didi you get the YouTube and My DirecTV back? I am curious since I lost it also and waited about 36 hours before I started to do reset twice to delete APG cache. I still have no luck in getting the YouTube back. My network is solid...if any advice (besides waiting 48 hours) please let me know.
> Thanks in advance...
> HR24-500 0x6D8


Check your settings to see if they allow web videos.


----------



## njgh (Jun 7, 2013)

MysteryMan said:


> Check your settings to see if they allow web videos.


Hello,
I checked in Parental Control and I don't see any "Web Video" option there and I have make everything visible just to be sure (All Parental Controls are green). I am not sure where else to check :-(
thanks,


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

njgh said:


> Hello,
> I checked in Parental Control and I don't see any "Web Video" option there and I have make everything visible just to be sure (All Parental Controls are green). I am not sure where else to check :-(
> thanks,


Give it another 24 hours. The Allow Web Videos setting should load by then.


----------



## samthegam (Dec 11, 2011)

njgh said:


> Hi,
> Didi you get the YouTube and My DirecTV back? I am curious since I lost it also and waited about 36 hours before I started to do reset twice to delete APG cache. I still have no luck in getting the YouTube back. My network is solid...if any advice (besides waiting 48 hours) please let me know.
> Thanks in advance...
> HR24-500 0x6D8


I finally got everything back when the receiver updated to 0x06D8.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

jimmie57 said:


> Try this:
> While in the reply box, right click your mouse and see if spell check is checked.
> Also, look to see if you have a dictionary selected ( it will show with the right mouse click you have already done ).
> 
> https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/how-do-i-use-firefox-spell-checker?esab=a&s=spell+checker&r=0&as


First right click shows a spell check is checked. Still doesn't check spelling. Second right click and that option is gone. I can't get a languages > add dictionaries option either. Thanks for your help.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Under the spell check it shows Languages and an arrow pointed to the right. Go onto the arrow.
Does it show "English United States and Add Dictionary " ?
If it does not and just shows Add Dictionary, click on that and add the English United States Dictionary.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I got the new software, 0x06d8 on my 2 HR24s at 3:57 this morning,
I cleared the NVRAM and reset them both. I will update in a couple of days if I see any problems.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

kkl said:


> From the new posts, sounds like DTV is causing more receivers to have problems with each new software release, rather than fixing them.


That has been the case for me. The last software that worked in my HR23 and HR24 was 0x062c. Can someone tell me what RESET EVERYTHING does? I was warned not to do it, The person said that doing it would erase all of my recordings. From what has been said here, it doesn't sound like that is true.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Reset Everything will make the drive basically like it was when it came out of the box.
No settings, no Favorites, no Recordings.
It will be as if you got a replacement receiver except you don't have to call in and activate it.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

jibberyerkibber said:


> That has been the case for me. The last software that worked in my HR23 and HR24 was 0x062c. Can someone tell me what RESET EVERYTHING does? I was warned not to do it, The person said that doing it would erase all of my recordings. From what has been said here, it doesn't sound like that is true.


RESET DEFAULTS will not erase your recordings. RESET EVERYTHING will erase your recordings.

For me - my HR23-700 was acting really slow (with 0x06bd) and after getting 0x06d8 I ran a RESET DEFAULTS it seemed to go back to normal. Its possible 0x06d8 would have been sufficient on its own to fix my HR23 but after having so much trouble with my HR24 on 0x06d8 I didn't wait to see.

For my HR24-500 which was acting slow even with 0x06d8, a RESET EVERYTHING seemed to fix it - although I did not try a RESET DEFAULTS on it.

Both my HR24-500 and HR23-700 which were experiencing issues with slowness are back to normal (similar speed and response to 0x062c) and have been working great for a few days now. The HR24-500 since last Friday, the HR23-700 since Monday when I woke up and forced it to get 0x06d8. Strangely enough I have another HR23-700 that is working great and has never had any of the problems that started with 0x66c.

It seems as though 0x06d8 fixes the problems that folks have with slowness - but for whatever reason it does not outright fix the problem for everyone. RESET DEFAULTS did not fix it for kkl's receiver.

If you're nervous about losing your recordings, you can try an esata drive (or go back to the internal drive if you're already using an esata drive) and see if that helps you. If it does, then likely a RESET EVERYTHING will help - but with the unfortunate side effect of deleting all your recordings.

If you have 0x06d8 - it also might be worth trying a RESET DEFAULTS and then rebooting the receiver twice in less then 30 minutes to clear the guide cache, clearing the NVRAM (go to channel 1, wait 10 seconds and press RED, RED, BLUE, BLUE, YELLOW, GREEN in quick succession and a message on the lower left hand side will appear saying that NVRAM is cleared) before you make any changes to the settings.

For me running a RESET EVERYTHING wasn't so bad since most network TV shows are in re-runs or off the air right now and I had watched everything and didn't need to save anything and it has saved a lot of frustration on my wife and I's part since the freezing has gone away.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

BTW- As my confidence has grown with the HR24 not giving me any trouble - I also reconnected my Directv Internet Connection Kit which gives my DECA receivers Internet access. Previously, I had my HR24 and HR23 in the same room on Ethernet with Internet access while my 2 other HR23s were on DECA without Internet access. By putting the connection kit back, all of the receivers can see each other so I have my full MRV setup again - and it hasn't caused any slowdown issues so far.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

I reset my defaults on my HR23, rebooted twice, then cleared the NVRAM, all to no avail. When I press the RECORD button, the HR23 still freezes for 70 seconds. I can't stop the recordng until then. Also, when I check my PLAYLIST, the new recording is not there. I have to reboot to get it to show up. Then when I delete it using the menu, it won't delete, but the red button will delete it. A service call today replaced all of my splitters to increase my signal strength. The service guy said it wouldn't help, and it didn't. He said he had to to it because case management told him to. He said case management are a bunch of idiots. My case manager said I had too many partial recordings even though I have more than 50% disc space available on both my HR23 and HR24. My HR34 has only 48% free and it has more partial recordings than either my HR23 or HR24. The HR34 works perfectly. I told the service guy to please write in his report that my HR23 and HR24 receivers worked fine with 0x062c. After 0x066d is when they both went bad. I know my freezes are a software issue because after I got 0x066d, I forced a download on my HR24 and 0x062c came back.  Then the HR24 worked fine again until 0x066d came back again.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

jibberyerkibber said:


> I reset my defaults on my HR23, rebooted twice, then cleared the NVRAM, all to no avail. When I press the RECORD button, the HR23 still freezes for 70 seconds. I can't stop the recordng until then. Also, when I check my PLAYLIST, the new recording is not there. I have to reboot to get it to show up. Then when I delete it using the menu, it won't delete, but the red button will delete it. A service call today replaced all of my splitters to increase my signal strength. The service guy said it wouldn't help, and it didn't. He said he had to to it because case management told him to. He said case management are a bunch of idiots. My case manager said I had too many partial recordings even though I have more than 50% disc space available on both my HR23 and HR24. My HR34 has only 48% free and it has more partial recordings than either my HR23 or HR24. The HR34 works perfectly. I told the service guy to please write in his report that my HR23 and HR24 receivers worked fine with 0x062c. After 0x066d is when they both went bad. I know my freezes are a software issue because after I got 0x066d, I forced a download on my HR24 and 0x062c came back.  Then the HR24 worked fine again until 0x066d came back again.


You're on 0x06d8 now for both the HR24 and HR23 right? Have you tried using an external drive just to rule out a bad hard drive? You can boot up with an esata drive and test it for a bit and then go back to the internal drive to get to all of your recordings.

Have you tried or would you be willing to try the "Reset Everything" (which deletes all your recordings)? I'm not sure if DTV already had you try that.


----------



## VABlitz (Jan 20, 2013)

Is there anyway to block the 0x06d8 from installing on my other receivers? My HR-21 just installed the update the night before last, and both mornings I woke up to an unresponsive receiver. Only the Red button reset brought the thing back to life. I noticed on my bedroom HR-22 it was still running a firmware from May (do not remember the firmware) and is running perfectly. I do not want this crappy firmware to ruin my other DVR.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

VABlitz said:


> Is there anyway to block the 0x06d8 from installing on my other receivers? My HR-21 just installed the update the night before last, and both mornings I woke up to an unresponsive receiver. Only the Red button reset brought the thing back to life. I noticed on my bedroom HR-22 it was still running a firmware from May (do not remember the firmware) and is running perfectly. I do not want this crappy firmware to ruin my other DVR.


There is no way as far as I know to block the firmware updates. Your HR22 is probably on 0x06BD which has caused some people issues as well. 0x06D8 at least for me has been the best version of the flurry of updates that started sometime in March/April.

If your only problem is that the receiver needed to be reset after the upgrade - consider yourself lucky. Others are having much more severe problems.


----------



## VABlitz (Jan 20, 2013)

LiQiCE said:


> There is no way as far as I know to block the firmware updates. Your HR22 is probably on 0x06BD which has caused some people issues as well. 0x06D8 at least for me has been the best version of the flurry of updates that started sometime in March/April.
> 
> If your only problem is that the receiver needed to be reset after the upgrade - consider yourself lucky. Others are having much more severe problems.


My HR22 is running great with whatever firmware it's on. I have noticed that the D8 firmware (on my HR21) I have had to reset twice (once each morning - hopefully no reset tomorrow morning) and the guides are a lot slower than they used to be (or at least appear to be).

All the new HRs (I have seen) only have one coax on the back. If the HR-21 quits working, what is the current model for replacement of a non-SWM satellite setup? Would I have to upgrade to SWM?


----------



## VABlitz (Jan 20, 2013)

Just ran the diagnostics on my HR21. The hard drive passes all the tests except for the SMART Test, and the Speed was 21Mbps on it compared to 33Mbps on my HR22. Could it be failing the SMART test because it is not the factory hard drive? Seagate installed in the HR21 and possibly the factory WD in the HR22. Just seems strange it is having problems resuming from standy power on the same day the firmware was upgraded to the 6D8. I came home after work and it was recording a program, but it wouldn't wake up from standby. I'll have to try to see if I leave it out of standby, if eventually I have the same problem. The HR22 is indeed on the 6BD firmware.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

VABlitz said:


> My HR22 is running great with whatever firmware it's on. I have noticed that the D8 firmware (on my HR21) I have had to reset twice (once each morning - hopefully no reset tomorrow morning) and the guides are a lot slower than they used to be (or at least appear to be).
> 
> All the new HRs (I have seen) only have one coax on the back. If the HR-21 quits working, what is the current model for replacement of a non-SWM satellite setup? Would I have to upgrade to SWM?





VABlitz said:


> Just ran the diagnostics on my HR21. The hard drive passes all the tests except for the SMART Test, and the Speed was 21Mbps on it compared to 33Mbps on my HR22. Could it be failing the SMART test because it is not the factory hard drive? Seagate installed in the HR21 and possibly the factory WD in the HR22. Just seems strange it is having problems resuming from standy power on the same day the firmware was upgraded to the 6D8. I came home after work and it was recording a program, but it wouldn't wake up from standby. I'll have to try to see if I leave it out of standby, if eventually I have the same problem. The HR22 is indeed on the 6BD firmware.


An HR24 still has 2 coax connections on the back - so if you get an HR24 you wouldn't need SWM. Only the HR34/HR44 require SWM (since they use 5 tuners, it would need to have 5 coax connections on the back of them to make it a Genie - instead they use 1 coax connection and take up 5 SWM tuners).

SMART is an industry standard and if it is reporting the drive is failing it would mean the drive is predicting that it will fail soon. It shouldn't have anything to do with you using a non-factory hard drive. You may not notice issues on a hard drive until it reboots - a power cycle can often reveal problems with a hard drive, so the firmware upgrade causing a reboot of your device could have pushed a soon to fail drive over the edge into failing.

If you didn't have the SMART errors I would have said it definitely could be the firmware and it possibly could be fixed by running a "Reset Defaults" or "Reset Everything" (which results in your recordings being deleted) - but I suspect in your case the drive is failing.

Do you have an eSATA drive you can try to see if using a different drive fixes the problem? (Note - it will format the drive, so make sure it isn't something where you need the data on it).

Interestingly with 0x06bd I had problems with my HR23 coming out of standby - it would not respond at all for about 2-3 minutes and then would eventually come out of standby. When it came out of standby it was awfully slow - but 0x06d8 fixed the standby problem and running a "Reset Defaults" on the HR23 fixed the slowness on 0x06d8.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

So I found something really interesting with my HR24-500 that may help folks.

I normally have a Keyword search Autorecord setup for recordings - "AALL HDTV RANGERS in Sports -> Hockey".

I didn't add that back in for my HR24-500 when I was adding back my Series recordings after I ran a "Reset Everything" because hockey season is over for the Rangers.

However - I added it back in today - and while it did not immediately cause issues, I found that my receiver started having slowness issues - just like I was previously with the guide loading slowly and the receiver not responding at all. After deleting the Keyword search Autorecord - no issues.

Are there folks with slowness issues that also have Keyword search Auto-recordings? If so - can you try removing it and see if that fixes the problem?

If so and if this fix also work for you - I think we may have figured out the problem. Now the only question is - how do we communicate that to Directv so they can fix it?

Note- I don't think this problem is occurring on my HR23-700, I have had the keyword search enabled on the HR23-700 (never ran a Reset Everything on my HR23-700) and since receiving 0x06d8 it has been running fine.


----------



## Nosirrah (Dec 19, 2010)

LiQiCE said:


> So I found something really interesting with my HR24-500 that may help folks.
> 
> I normally have a Keyword search Autorecord setup for recordings - "AALL HDTV RANGERS in Sports -> Hockey".
> 
> ...


All 3 of my DVRs have been slow for the last month plus - HR20-700, HR22-100, and HR34-700. The HR20 and 22 are both nearly unusable - channel change, guide, exit rewind, etc. can take 5+ minutes to complete a task, especially after sitting idle. The HR34 was bad, but not quite as bad as the others - and it has worked a little bit better this week (NOT coincident with a software upgrade).

I haven't seen anyone else on this thread that has quite as bad, a problem on such a broad array of boxes.

All 3 do have boolean search autorecordings. I'll delete these and see if anything improves.

Any other suggestions you guys might have would be appreciated. The wife is about ready to cancel D*TV, throw the remote through the TV, or both. I can't go back to Time Warner! Please help!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Unplug all your machines including your swim power supply and leave then over night. Plug in the swim In The morning and then after about 20 mins plug in the DVrs. After they all get booted up do a menu restart on them and then When they get up again make sure all guide data has been cleared. If it hasn't do another menu restart and it definitely will clear all guide data. Sometimes a real solid clearing can help a ton.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Nosirrah said:


> The HR20 and 22 are both nearly unusable - channel change, guide, exit rewind, etc. can take 5+ minutes to complete a task, especially after sitting idle.


The HR22 and 20/21 are known for being the slow DVR's from the rest of the pack, I think it has to do with how much disk space the HD has on those receivers, but others say it still slow even with no recordings at all.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Nosirrah said:


> All 3 of my DVRs have been slow for the last month plus - HR20-700, HR22-100, and HR34-700. The HR20 and 22 are both nearly unusable - channel change, guide, exit rewind, etc. can take 5+ minutes to complete a task, especially after sitting idle. The HR34 was bad, but not quite as bad as the others - and it has worked a little bit better this week (NOT coincident with a software upgrade).
> 
> I haven't seen anyone else on this thread that has quite as bad, a problem on such a broad array of boxes.
> 
> ...


A 5+ minute channel change is totally unacceptable. A slow channel change would be in the 10 to 15 second range. My 3 receivers usually change channel in about 5 seconds. This changes a little bit one way or the other with the software changes. I would call DirecTV and have them come out and fix this problem. There are several things that help to speed up the channel change but they are for a few seconds at most. Again 5 minutes, to me, indicates a huge problem in your system.

Things that usually help:

Go into Menu, Settings, Display,
Resolutions and uncheck all but the 1080i resolution,

also Menu, Settings, Display, Video and set Native to OFF

Menu, Settings, Display, Preferences and set Scrolling to OFF.

Menu, Settings, Reset and use the first choice in the list to reset the receiver.

You might want to try this also.
Go to channel 1.
Once the page is operating including audio, use the remote and press Red, Red, Blue, Blue, Yellow, Green in exactly that order.

This must be done quickly. Otherwise the yellow press will bring up a quick
options menu. That will display a message about the NVRAM being cleared in
the lower left.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

LiQiCE said:


> You're on 0x06d8 now for both the HR24 and HR23 right? Have you tried using an external drive just to rule out a bad hard drive? You can boot up with an esata drive and test it for a bit and then go back to the internal drive to get to all of your recordings.
> 
> Have you tried or would you be willing to try the "Reset Everything" (which deletes all your recordings)? I'm not sure if DTV already had you try that.


Yes, running 6d8 in both the HR23 and HR24. Have not tried a hard drive yet. My HR23 has a 1TB internal drive from Weaknees. It worked well for a year before 0x066d and the other software after it came down. My HR24 has had a 2TB internal drive for 8 months now, and it has also worked perfectly with all the software until 0x066d and the others after it came down. I don't see how it could be anything but software since freezing problems on both machines were exactly temporally contiquous with the arrival of 66d, especially since when I forced a download on the HR24 and got 62c again, it worked perfectly again. Then it went haywire once again when 66d came back a day later. I can't do a RESET EVERYTHING because I have 85 full one hour episodes of Charlie's Angels on the HD, as well as 70 half hour episodes of Friends, I have a sneaking suspicion that that Universal HD (channel 564) that broadcasts Charlie's Angels is going to discontinue the series soon,


----------



## kkl (Feb 11, 2007)

Being desperate, last weekend I downloaded/installed a software version that shall not be named. Initially, it was fantastic. The speed seemed back to normal for almost 24 hrs. Then, gradually, as the days went on, the speed/delays/freezing got worse and worse. It is now as bad as ever. This suggests two things:
1) There's probably no fix coming soon.
2) Along with info posted by others, this suggests that the problem is in the software that causes corruption and/or congestion over time. If it were specifically a hardware problem, you wouldn't expect the problem to gradually get worse. Now, maybe there is some specific hardware configuration that is affected, but since the hardware was working fine until certain software versions came along, it suggests software as the cause, and something that is fixable by DTV.

I think I'm just repeating what others have said, but DTV needs to get its act together and fix this.


----------



## VABlitz (Jan 20, 2013)

LiQiCE said:


> An HR24 still has 2 coax connections on the back - so if you get an HR24 you wouldn't need SWM. Only the HR34/HR44 require SWM (since they use 5 tuners, it would need to have 5 coax connections on the back of them to make it a Genie - instead they use 1 coax connection and take up 5 SWM tuners).
> 
> SMART is an industry standard and if it is reporting the drive is failing it would mean the drive is predicting that it will fail soon. It shouldn't have anything to do with you using a non-factory hard drive. You may not notice issues on a hard drive until it reboots - a power cycle can often reveal problems with a hard drive, so the firmware upgrade causing a reboot of your device could have pushed a soon to fail drive over the edge into failing.
> 
> ...


Decided to upgrade my system to SWiM tech and purchase the HR44 whenever the HR21's drive finally fails or it is a pain to use. As for esata, never bought an esata case...why has DirecTV never enabled the USB port, yet (It would be so much easier). Also, would love if I could have the internal and external both enabled. I don't think I will hit the Reset everything (have a lot saved for family to view). I may have to hook up a PC, and start recording the stuff in SD (another nice feature would be to transfer content to the hard drive in my HR22, yet another feature DTV don't enable).


----------



## VABlitz (Jan 20, 2013)

acostapimps said:


> The HR22 and 20/21 are known for being the slow DVR's from the rest of the pack, I think it has to do with how much disk space the HD has on those receivers, but others say it still slow even with no recordings at all.


Definetly has nothing to do with hard drive space. I've had a 2TB drive in mine for the past four years, and it has always been slow. Speaking of which what hard drive size does the HR44 have? Hopefully at least a 2TB or I will have to upgrade that when I purchase it.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

VABlitz said:


> Definetly has nothing to do with hard drive space. I've had a 2TB drive in mine for the past four years, and it has always been slow. Speaking of which what hard drive size does the HR44 have? Hopefully at least a 2TB or I will have to upgrade that when I purchase it.


HR44 is a 1TB HDD.



jibberyerkibber said:


> Yes, running 6d8 in both the HR23 and HR24. Have not tried a hard drive yet. My HR23 has a 1TB internal drive from Weaknees. It worked well for a year before 0x066d and the other software after it came down. My HR24 has had a 2TB internal drive for 8 months now, and it has also worked perfectly with all the software until 0x066d and the others after it came down. I don't see how it could be anything but software since freezing problems on both machines were exactly temporally contiquous with the arrival of 66d, especially since when I forced a download on the HR24 and got 62c again, it worked perfectly again. Then it went haywire once again when 66d came back a day later. I can't do a RESET EVERYTHING because I have 85 full one hour episodes of Charlie's Angels on the HD, as well as 70 half hour episodes of Friends, I have a sneaking suspicion that that Universal HD (channel 564) that broadcasts Charlie's Angels is going to discontinue the series soon,





kkl said:


> Being desperate, last weekend I downloaded/installed a software version that shall not be named. Initially, it was fantastic. The speed seemed back to normal for almost 24 hrs. Then, gradually, as the days went on, the speed/delays/freezing got worse and worse. It is now as bad as ever. This suggests two things:
> 1) There's probably no fix coming soon.
> 2) Along with info posted by others, this suggests that the problem is in the software that causes corruption and/or congestion over time. If it were specifically a hardware problem, you wouldn't expect the problem to gradually get worse. Now, maybe there is some specific hardware configuration that is affected, but since the hardware was working fine until certain software versions came along, it suggests software as the cause, and something that is fixable by DTV.
> 
> I think I'm just repeating what others have said, but DTV needs to get its act together and fix this.


For you guys still having problems - did you see my post about the Keyword search auto-recordings? My HR24-500 was fine until I added an "AALL HDTV RANGERS" in Sports -> Hockey Keyword search Auto-record. Then I experienced a hang loading the guide and non-responsiveness at times. After taking away the keyword search the HR24 went back to speed.

I think this has to be somehow related to the problem - explains why my "Reset Everything" fixed my problem, could explain why not everyone is impacted and obviously is firmware related.

Interestingly - my HR23 does not seem to experience the same problems but also has the same keyword search autorecord.


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 12, 2009)

Remember when the HD GUI implementation was apparently going to use so much less processing power that performance issues were going to be a thing of the past, even for the older DVR's? Ahhhh memories. Good times.


----------



## kkl (Feb 11, 2007)

LiQiCE said:


> For you guys still having problems - did you see my post about the Keyword search auto-recordings?


I did, but I'm waiting for you to tell us if it holds up. We've had many reports of things that seem to work for a day or two, then it's back to the same 'ole same 'ole. Just so I'm clear, your HR24-500 got better when you added an external drive, then got worse when you added an auto-recording? Please let us know if the performance improvement continues after deleting it. How long has it been? Thanks.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

kkl said:


> I did, but I'm waiting for you to tell us if it holds up. We've had many reports of things that seem to work for a day or two, then it's back to the same 'ole same 'ole. Just so I'm clear, your HR24-500 got better when you added an external drive, then got worse when you added an auto-recording? Please let us know if the performance improvement continues after deleting it. How long has it been? Thanks.


kkl,

It got better when I added the external drive, stayed better after I ran a "Reset Everything" (using the internal drive) but got worse almost immediately after adding back the keyword search and then got better immediately after removing it. I haven't had problems for over a week now (last Friday is when I ran the "Reset Everything") EXCEPT when I added the keyword search auto-record and then it returned to normal after removing it. IMHO - this is the smoking gun.

Almost a week with no issues (I added the auto-record Thursday) and then in less than an hour - issues return when I add the autorecord and then go away when I remove it - seems very suspect.

This is something non-destructive that others can try - it is a lot less harsh than the "Reset Everything" - just remember your auto-records.

The longest I have had to wait for the guide to pop up or the HR24 to respond to a remote command is ~3 seconds including the animation for the guide.

Actually I just had problems with my HR23 too - I don't use it very often (usually just use it for extra tuners to record) but tried turning it on recently and it wouldn't power up from standby and when it did - it was really slow responding to remote commands) - I just took off the auto-record from the HR23 to see if it stops.

Funny enough - the one HR23-700 I have that has zero problems is the HR23-700 without an auto-record (my wife uses it primarily and doesn't record anything that requires an auto-record).


----------



## kkl (Feb 11, 2007)

LiQiCE,
You da man! Thanks so much for discovering and sharing this tip. I went ahead and deleted my two autorecordings. Immediately, the receiver's response to all of the usual problem areas dramatically improved. It seems miraculous. Hopefully, this holds up and the info gets back to DTV. You've made my day.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

kkl said:


> LiQiCE,
> You da man! Thanks so much for discovering and sharing this tip. I went ahead and deleted my two autorecordings. Immediately, the receiver's response to all of the usual problem areas dramatically improved. It seems miraculous. Hopefully, this holds up and the info gets back to DTV. You've made my day.


Glad to hear it is working - if you don't mind, report back after a few days and let me know if things are still good for you.

I hope this will help Directv identify what the problem is.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

LiQiCE said:


> Glad to hear it is working - if you don't mind, report back after a few days and let me know if things are still good for you.
> 
> I hope this will help Directv identify what the problem is.


I have been following this and you certainly have not backed off of trying any and everything to see if you could identify the root of these problems.

Excellent work.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Guess no one wants to try my suggestion.. A simple reset of everything including the swim might help.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Guess no one wants to try my suggestion.. A simple reset of everything including the swim might help.


Doubt it would help with the problem I was having - I have 4 receivers, 3 of which were acting up - one of which was fine. Just so happens the one receiver with no problems does not have an auto-record, and the other 3 did. Removing the auto-record cleared up the slowness. This follows a clear pattern that I don't think a power cycle would resolve. Especially considering the problem started following a firmware upgrade (0x66c) - it is clear to me the problem is firmware related.

I have separately reset everything from the SWM (by removing the power inserter) to pulling the plug on the receiver, to resetting the Internet Connection Kit, removed the Internet Connection Kit entirely, ran a "Reset Everything" on my HR24, etc etc.

Considering others are also having success by removing Auto-Records too - I think it would support my case that this is the problem and caused by a firmware bug and not something that a full power cycle would fix.

If I start having problems again - I'll definitely consider your recommendation.

BTW- 0x66c also introduced "Far in Advance" which provides some guide data up to a year out. I wonder if this is related to the Auto-record issue - maybe the "Far in Advance" data increase guide data significantly causing the Auto-record to take significantly longer to search or maybe it just causes the Auto-record to hang on the Far in Advance data.

http://blog.solidsignal.com/content.php/1466-Older-DIRECTV-DVRs-get-Far-In-Advance-and-Watch-Now


----------



## dravenstone (Sep 11, 2010)

I have an AALL recording - on just this box with the problems, not on the other two... just removed... will let you know.


----------



## VABlitz (Jan 20, 2013)

Very interesting. I left my receiver ON overnight (no standby), and when I powered on my TV (slid the remote switch to DirecTV) the remote and buttons on the front of the DVR had no effect on my HR21. It looks like it doesn't matter if I put it in standby or not. If you leave it alone for more than a few hours, the HR21 refuses to respond to the remote or the buttons on the front. Only a red button reset fixes this, which is irritating. 
As I side note a took some advice from someone earlier in this thread and turned off the scrolling Effect, and man does the Guide and List menus fly. I have never seen a Directv Receiver move this fast. I also turned off Native mode, turned off Recording tips, and unchecked all but 1080i & 1080p. So, if it was not the scrolling effects that sped up my menus one of those actions cured it. I do not want to tempt fate to see which action sped up the menus. 
Also, I do not use the autorecord keyword feature. I either schedule with a season pass or record something from the guide.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Good.
Try the last one now, Clear the NVRAM. It helps a little bit also.

Tonight, since you have the Power Save function set to OFF, Turn off the TV and the Receiver and see what it does tomorrow.


----------



## VABlitz (Jan 20, 2013)

jimmie57 said:


> Good.
> Try the last one now, Clear the NVRAM. It helps a little bit also.
> 
> Tonight, since you have the Power Save function set to OFF, Turn off the TV and the Receiver and see what it does tomorrow.


Thanks for all the tips, not sure what the NVRAM did, but it is cleared now. The powersave has always been set to off. So, I imagine the same thing will happen. It doesn't matter if I put it in standby or not, it will still have to be reset in the morning.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I noticed that you turn your TV on before the DTV receiver.
Please try turning on the DTV receiver first.
Lots of TVs put out a lot of IR interference when they are first turned on.


----------



## VABlitz (Jan 20, 2013)

Actually I usually hit the On button, and usually the HR21 does power on first and my TV follows which through HDMI powers on my stereo. I will try to remember to just hit the DTV PWR button first in the morning.


----------



## GreenScrew (Nov 3, 2005)

LiQiCE said:


> So I found something really interesting with my HR24-500 that may help folks.
> 
> I normally have a Keyword search Autorecord setup for recordings - "AALL HDTV RANGERS in Sports -> Hockey".
> 
> ...


This makes sense. Following this thread I finally got one of my HR24-500 work as it should after doing the reset everything. Not pleasant to lose all recording and settings but worth the reward. So I was holding off resetting the other one acting up. They both have Boolean autorecord searches. So I'll remove those from the other one today and see what I learn but I'm assuming you've hit the nail on the head. Kudos and thanks to you!

I have to say, disappointed DTV hasn't identified and resolved the issue already. It has been the most frustrating experience for the past month plus. In the end, I sure hope they fix the issue because I want my autorecord searches back. Get rid of the deep search if that is what the cause is!


----------



## dravenstone (Sep 11, 2010)

LiQiCE said:


> I haven't had problems for over a week now (last Friday is when I ran the "Reset Everything") EXCEPT when I added the keyword search auto-record and then it returned to normal after removing it. IMHO - this is the smoking gun.


I'm close to a full day with no auto-record on my impacted HR24 - and it's been back to its jolly ol' self. My friend, I do believe you have indeed found the smoking gun...


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

dravenstone said:


> I'm close to a full day with no auto-record on my impacted HR24 - and it's been back to its jolly ol' self. My friend, I do believe you have indeed found the smoking gun...


So now I have to ask the question - how do we let Directv know so they can fix this and we can get our Auto-records back?

Calling DTV probably won't it escalated up enough to get it fixed.

In the past - I know posting in these types of threads was enough to have someone contact me about a fix, but this go-around I have not heard from anyone. I hope DTV is watching this thread.


----------



## GreenScrew (Nov 3, 2005)

Just a final confirmation. On another HR24 that was acting up I deleted the 7 autorecord searches that I had. The demons have been exorcised!

I would think a brief summary and url link to this thread sent to DirecTV support (http://support.directv.com/app/ask) would be worth a shot. I had posted on this issue at the DirecTV forums and I'm going to update that thread with this link.

THANKS so much LiQiCE!!! DirecTV owes you if they weren't already aware of the cause of the issue. And if they were aware, shame on them for not figuring a way to resolve or at least communicate it.


----------



## mrphil (Dec 11, 2011)

Received 06D8 12 June. Have experienced no issues. I have *14* Auto-Records, one of which is scheduled to record 22 June. My 2TB drive is *1%* free. (Ouch)


----------



## dravenstone (Sep 11, 2010)

mrphil said:


> Received 06D8 12 June. Have experienced no issues. I have *14* Auto-Records, one of which is scheduled to record 22 June. My 2TB drive is *1%* free. (Ouch)


How are yours set up?
Mine was AALL for Red Sox live 628 629 (not exactly like that but you get the idea) I think the common theme is those of us using the syntaxs from dtv rather than auto record all episodes of some show on some channel. I have tons of those no problem. - hope I articulated that well enough to clarify.

Just making sure we are talking apples to apples here.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

GreenScrew said:


> Just a final confirmation. On another HR24 that was acting up I deleted the 7 autorecord searches that I had. The demons have been exorcised!
> 
> I would think a brief summary and url link to this thread sent to DirecTV support (http://support.directv.com/app/ask) would be worth a shot. I had posted on this issue at the DirecTV forums and I'm going to update that thread with this link.
> 
> THANKS so much LiQiCE!!! DirecTV owes you if they weren't already aware of the cause of the issue. And if they were aware, shame on them for not figuring a way to resolve or at least communicate it.


I filled out a request using the URL you provided. Don't know if I'll get any response - but at least I tried 



mrphil said:


> Received 06D8 12 June. Have experienced no issues. I have *14* Auto-Records, one of which is scheduled to record 22 June. My 2TB drive is *1%* free. (Ouch)


That is good that you haven't had any issues - I wonder what is different between those of us that are having issues (that seems to be fixed by removing auto-records) and your setup.

Do you have MRV enabled / have your HR24-500 on the Internet?


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

LiQiCE said:


> I filled out a request using the URL you provided. Don't know if I'll get any response - but at least I tried


Unfortunately - here is Directv's Response - I know this is not escalated high enough to warrant a proper response - but it does not seem like it will get escalated without me calling them ... ugh.



> Dear Mr. Xyz,
> 
> Thank you for writing. I am sorry to hear that you are experiencing slowness when using the keyword auto-record functionality of your system after the software download.
> 
> ...


----------



## mrphil (Dec 11, 2011)

dravenstone said:


> How are yours set up?
> Mine was AALL for Red Sox live 628 629 (not exactly like that but you get the idea) I think the common theme is those of us using the syntaxs from dtv rather than auto record all episodes of some show on some channel. I have tons of those no problem. - hope I articulated that well enough to clarify.
> 
> Just making sure we are talking apples to apples here.


Just to be clear, all my 14 were ones which, when you look at the series manager, have AutoRecord on the right side. That said, since your last post, I've setup a AALL CARDINALS NNOT CUBS and there are 6 of those so far on the To Do List. I've checked Menu, Info, Guide, and List. All appear in less that 1 second. Will let it sit overnight and report back tomorrow. Let me know if you'd like me to check/do anything else yet this evening.


----------



## mrphil (Dec 11, 2011)

LiQiCE said:


> That is good that you haven't had any issues - I wonder what is different between those of us that are having issues (that seems to be fixed by removing auto-records) and your setup.
> 
> Do you have MRV enabled / have your HR24-500 on the Internet?


No MRV, but is net connected.


----------



## kkl (Feb 11, 2007)

mrphil said:


> Received 06D8 12 June. Have experienced no issues. I have *14* Auto-Records, one of which is scheduled to record 22 June. My 2TB drive is *1%* free. (Ouch)


But were you having the problem before or are you just saying that you didn't start to have the problem with 0x06D8?


----------



## GreenScrew (Nov 3, 2005)

I got a slight more positive response from DTV:
Subject
---------------------------------------------------------------
Problem identified - please resolve!!!

Discussion Thread
---------------------------------------------------------------
Response Via Email(name and case number removed) - 06/16/2013 03:15 PM
Dear Mr,

Thank you for writing. I am sorry to hear about trouble you have with the autorecording and the guide. I understand that you want to have this concern escalated to our technical team.

Since you have DIRECTV PROTECTION PLAN, the best way for you to get help as soon as possible is call 1-888-667-7463 and choose the option to speak to a technical assistant.

Our Technical Support agents are highly-trained to walk you through a number of troubleshooting steps which are too difficult to try to talk through over email and are available 24 hours a day.

Also, you may find some helpful information at the DIRECTV Technical Help forums. Just visit http://forums.directv.com/pe/index.jsp to find answers to your questions.

Moreover, we respect your time, so I have forwarded your request to DIRECTV management. While DIRECTV Management can not follow up with each customer individually, rest assured every feedback from our most important customers is reviewed to determine what changes should be considered.

We are glad you are one of our loyal customers. It's feedback like yours that helps us remain America's #1 Satellite provider.

We thank you for your continued support!

Again, thank you for writing.

Sincerely,
<Name/case number removed>
DIRECTV Customer service


----------



## dravenstone (Sep 11, 2010)

mrphil said:


> Just to be clear, all my 14 were ones which, when you look at the series manager, have AutoRecord on the right side. That said, since your last post, I've setup a AALL CARDINALS NNOT CUBS and there are 6 of those so far on the To Do List. I've checked Menu, Info, Guide, and List. All appear in less that 1 second. Will let it sit overnight and report back tomorrow. Let me know if you'd like me to check/do anything else yet this evening.


Definitely interested to see if this impacts you or not over the short term. It was basically a binary change for me once I read the post from LiQiCE and deleted mine from series manager the DVR became usable again. It sure would be nice to not have to remember to set up recordings for every game I want to watch - but I'll take doing that once a week over the performance problems with that search on.

I know they changed the syntax for some of these searches with one of the releases a while back - would put money on some correlation... For now, I'm just glad to have things back to normal.


----------



## kkl (Feb 11, 2007)

LiQiCE said:


> So now I have to ask the question - how do we let Directv know so they can fix this and we can get our Auto-records back?


A moderator who has contact with DTV is communicating the information.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

kkl said:


> A moderator who has contact with DTV is communicating the information.


Awesome - that is good news!


----------



## VABlitz (Jan 20, 2013)

Looks like I still have the resume from standby problem even after clearing the NVRAM. Tried powering on the Receiver before turning on the TV, but nothing happened. So, red button reset again. Eventually I will replace this DVR anyway with a HR44 as it failed the SMART test. The HR44 purchases priority may have been raised by this problem. Funny thing is, it will still record programs when it is in this unresponsive state.


----------



## mrphil (Dec 11, 2011)

kkl said:


> But were you having the problem before or are you just saying that you didn't start to have the problem with 0x06D8?


I've not experienced these problems with previous or current version.


----------



## mrphil (Dec 11, 2011)

dravenstone said:


> How are yours set up?
> Mine was AALL for Red Sox live 628 629 (not exactly like that but you get the idea) I think the common theme is those of us using the syntaxs from dtv rather than auto record all episodes of some show on some channel. I have tons of those no problem. - hope I articulated that well enough to clarify.
> 
> Just making sure we are talking apples to apples here.


After allowing my AALL CARDINALS NNOT CUBS to sit overnight, I still have none of the issues in this thread and now have 14 AutoRecords for this selection in the ToDo list.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

VABlitz said:


> Looks like I still have the resume from standby problem even after clearing the NVRAM. Tried powering on the Receiver before turning on the TV, but nothing happened. So, red button reset again. Eventually I will replace this DVR anyway with a HR44 as it failed the SMART test. The HR44 purchases priority may have been raised by this problem. Funny thing is, it will still record programs when it is in this unresponsive state.


If it failed the Smart test it might not be long before it dies. You might want to call them about this.


----------



## VABlitz (Jan 20, 2013)

jimmie57 said:


> If it failed the Smart test it might not be long before it dies. You might want to call them about this.


If they could guarantee me a HR44 I would call Directv, but because they won't, I will go through SolidSignal soon. I don't have the Service plan anyway, and that hard drive is easy enough to replace with an external.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

My hr24 was updated last night, and YouTube is missing. Is that just temporary?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

itzme said:


> My hr24 was updated last night, and YouTube is missing. Is that just temporary?


Yes


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 31, 2011)

dravenstone said:


> I'm close to a full day with no auto-record on my impacted HR24 - and it's been back to its jolly ol' self. My friend, I do believe you have indeed found the smoking gun...


Wouldn't have a clue on how to set up an Auto Record, yet my HR21-100 is still as slow as Compuserve


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

Rent_Share said:


> Wouldn't have a clue on how to set up an Auto Record, yet my HR21-100 is still as slow as Compuserve


The Auto-record is not the fix for all HR2x slowness. It is just a fix for a specific type of slowness that is occurring with HR2x's since firmware 0x66c. This problem does not impact all receivers either (mrphil seems to be fine).

I'm not sure what slowness you're seeing with your HR21-100. Is it slower than normal? Or is it just slow to begin with? The HR21,22,23 are not known for their speed. If it is slower than normal, there could be a problem with the hard drive in your HR21 or it could be something entirely different.

A few things generally have been noted to help speed up the HR21,22,23 - I won't go through every single one - you can search for a lot of them - generally here are two:

1. Turn off Recording Tips, Scroll Effect and lower the Info Banner to 2 seconds (you do this through Menu -> Settings -> Video I believe).
2. Turn off Native, and set your resolution to 1080i will help to speed up Channel changes (you do this as well through Menu -> Settings -> TV I think).

Sorry I'm doing the menu settings completely off memory - don't recall exactly what every menu says.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 31, 2011)

Painfully slow since the upgrade 0x6d8 6/5/13

Due to problems with my Toshiba TV / Switched to Component Connection (before the downgrade)

The Hard Drive is reporting no errors


----------



## dravenstone (Sep 11, 2010)

Rent_Share said:


> Painfully slow since the upgrade 0x6d8 6/5/13
> 
> Due to problems with my Toshiba TV / Switched to Component Connection (before the downgrade)
> 
> The Hard Drive is reporting no errors


Can you describe painfully slow?
There were some of us dealing with complete receiver lock up - load times of the guide or list and other functions often times in excess of a full minute, sometimes two+ during which all other functions of the box were completely locked.
Does that sound like what you are dealing with or is it different?


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

After almost 36 hrs, I still had no YouTube and no MyDirectv. I just did a reset to see if that helps.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

itzme said:


> After almost 36 hrs, I still had no YouTube and no MyDirectv. I just did a reset to see if that helps.


Check your settings to see if Web Videos is set to allow.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

MysteryMan said:


> Check your settings to see if Web Videos is set to allow.


Wow, checking for that was way too confusing. I THINK everything is unlocked. No kids here. I don't see the term web videos anywhere anymore (I think I used to see that) but everything is green except Hide Adult, which is red, but sounds like it means show adult, sine it's a double negative. Info > Parental displays the first option as Lock Now, so I should be unlocked.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

itzme said:


> Wow, checking for that was way too confusing. I THINK everything is unlocked. No kids here. I don't see the term web videos anywhere anymore (I think I used to see that) but everything is green except Hide Adult, which is red, but sounds like it means show adult, sine it's a double negative. Info > Parental displays the first option as Lock Now, so I should be unlocked.


Using your DirecTV remote press Menu. Select Settings & Help, then select Parental Controls. On the left of the page that comes up you will see a list of options. Web Videos will be one of those options. If you don't see it reboot your receiver.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

I did not see Web Videos as an option on the left in Parental Controls, so I rebooted a second time. That brought back YouTube and MyDirectv. Thanks, MysteryMan!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

itzme said:


> I did not see Web Videos as an option on the left in Parental Controls, so I rebooted a second time. That brought back YouTube and MyDirectv. Thanks, MysteryMan!


 :righton:


----------



## VABlitz (Jan 20, 2013)

Quite interesting. I had something record every hour of the night, and my HR21 responded right away to commands. I may have to start recording programs to keep this thing from going to sleep and being unreponsive. Although, that will probably kill the HR21 faster, but at least I didn't have to red button reset this morning and when I got home from work. 
Anyone know how long until this thing goes into the sleep state even with the dvr on? I will only record a program every other hour tonight to see what happens.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 31, 2011)

Rent_Share said:


> Painfully slow since the upgrade 0x6d8 6/5/13
> 
> Due to problems with my Toshiba TV / Switched to Component Connection (before the downgrade)
> 
> The Hard Drive is reporting no errors


Direct is replacing the receiver, it's actually and HR20/100 let's see what I get don't have a SWIMM so the 33/44 is out of the question, refuse to commit for two more years


----------



## AirShark (Oct 28, 2006)

I just want to pile on here and say thank you. My HR24 was crazy slow and freezing. I deleted my two "AALL" keyword searches for the San Jose Sharks and my DVR INSTANTLY returned to its snappy self! Thanks for the tip everyone!


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rent_Share said:


> Direct is replacing the receiver, it's actually and HR20/100 let's see what I get don't have a SWIMM so the 33/44 is out of the question, refuse to commit for two more years


Hopefully you will get an HR24. I will keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## kkl (Feb 11, 2007)

AirShark said:


> I just want to pile on here and say thank you. My HR24 was crazy slow and freezing. I deleted my two "AALL" keyword searches for the San Jose Sharks and my DVR INSTANTLY returned to its snappy self! Thanks for the tip everyone!


Thanks should go to LiQiCE specifically who discovered the problem that apparently eluded DTV engineers for months.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 31, 2011)

jimmie57 said:


> Hopefully you will get an HR24. I will keep my fingers crossed for you.


Nope HR22/100

So far better than the HR20/100

Running 0x5d2, let's see what happens when they roll out the software

I am just happy to get the larger harddrive than the HR21


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rent_Share said:


> Nope HR22/100
> 
> So far better than the HR20/100
> 
> ...


Did it update the software last night / early this morning ?
Hopefully you got a good receiver and it does not give you any trouble.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 31, 2011)

jimmie57 said:


> Did it update the software last night / early this morning ?
> Hopefully you got a good receiver and it does not give you any trouble.


7:45 Last Night, Still Working


----------



## VABlitz (Jan 20, 2013)

Well, the hard drive in my HR21 finally died. Came home to the dreaded blue screen giving me the hard drive failure. Took me an hour or two to find my esata cables and a hard drive I could use, but thankfully had it up and running before any of my scheduled recordings were supposed to start. So, time for the HR44 upgrade...probably order around the 1st.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

How come this thread has gone pretty much dead? Are all the HR2Xs working just fine now? Mine sure isn't. Still, every time I press RECORD my HR23 and HR24 freeze stone cold for at least 40 seconds. Is there a new thread for some new software that I'm missing? I still have 0x6d8. Thanks!


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

I just got 0x6d8 on my DVRs this week and everything seems to be fine except for all of the "To be announced" listings.


----------



## dravenstone (Sep 11, 2010)

jibberyerkibber said:


> How come this thread has gone pretty much dead? Are all the HR2Xs working just fine now? Mine sure isn't. Still, every time I press RECORD my HR23 and HR24 freeze stone cold for at least 40 seconds. Is there a new thread for some new software that I'm missing? I still have 0x6d8. Thanks!


I think most of us (at least the ones that were vocal) had our issues fixed unilaterally with the removal of the AALL type keyword searches. Back to running as it should ever since, so not much to report.
If you have AALL keyword searches set, remove them and you will be back to good. If you don't, likely a different ghost in the machine that requires further investigation.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

dravenstone said:


> I think most of us (at least the ones that were vocal) had our issues fixed unilaterally with the removal of the AALL type keyword searches. Back to running as it should ever since, so not much to report.
> If you have AALL keyword searches set, remove them and you will be back to good. If you don't, likely a different ghost in the machine that requires further investigation.


I guess I got two ghosts then. Both my HR23 and HR24 have the same RECORD/FREEZE problem. I don't have any AALL keyword searches, and in fact, I took all of the regular search keywords out of my HR23 to no avail. Both receivers went bad exactly contiquous with the 0x066d download (on different days), and neither has been cured with any of the subsequent downloads. A DTV engineering liason person has been to my house 3 times and checked everything. He says it's the software. I believe him because after my HR24 went bad with 0x066d, I forced a download to possibly fix what a DTV tech said might be a bad download, and lo and behold, the HR24 downloaded the old 0x062c. Then the machine worked perfectly again, that is until 0x066d came back. Oh for 0x062c again. Thanks!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Jibberyer...

Have you tried just doing a restart, and as soon as it gets fully booted back up, doing another, to completely wipe all guide data and then give it a couple days and see how its behavior is then?


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

inkahauts said:


> Jibberyer...
> 
> Have you tried just doing a restart, and as soon as it gets fully booted back up, doing another, to completely wipe all guide data and then give it a couple days and see how its behavior is then?


Yes, but I'll do it again. Thanks.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

Agree with dravenstone - I think most of us have been working with the removal of any keyword auto-records. I am not happy with the work around, but at least it makes TV watchable again. I am hoping a new software update fixes the problem.

If you're still having issues - I'm not sure what they could be related to. I agree with you it is probably a software issue. Do you have any other receivers in your house that are working fine? Just for fun - you might want to try swapping their locations to see if that helps.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

LiQiCE -- I have a third receiver, a HR34, besides the the HR23 and the HR24. The HR34 works perfectly. The three receivers are side-by-side in the living room, seperated by about four feet each. The DTV tech rewired all of the cables and swapped them around. He even put in new splitters. My HR23 and HR24 work perfectly in all respects except for the temporary freezing when I press RECORD.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Are you pressing Record in the Guide, or on a live show, or other?


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

If I record on the HR24 from the Guide, the DVR is frozen for at least the first 30 seconds of the recordings, but the complete program is recorded just fine. If I press the red RECORD button to record on the fly, I get the same freeze, but the recording starts from where I pressed the button. The only issue for me that I cannot make a partial recording of leass than 30 seconds. Actually, that's not a big deal. On the other hand, my HR23 freezes when I press RECORD for at least 60 seconds. Yesterday it froze for 120 seconds. I can't make a partial recording of less than 60 seconds on my HR23. Of course, before I make a partial recording, I quickly change channels and change back so as to erase the buffer. That's something about DTV that sticks in my craw, what ever a craw is, i.e. that there is no easy way to erase the buffer. My suggestion is that if a person presses the EXIT button three times quickly, the buffer should be erased. Thanks.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks, I think I understand, but don't really have any solutions. Telling you it was never intended to facilitate clippings won't do much good, will it?
I've wished for an ability to save clippings from shows, but I don't think that's going to happen.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

jibberyerkibber said:


> If I record on the HR24 from the Guide, the DVR is frozen for at least the first 30 seconds of the recordings, but the complete program is recorded just fine. If I press the red RECORD button to record on the fly, I get the same freeze, but the recording starts from where I pressed the button. The only issue for me that I cannot make a partial recording of leass than 30 seconds. Actually, that's not a big deal. On the other hand, my HR23 freezes when I press RECORD for at least 60 seconds. Yesterday it froze for 120 seconds. I can't make a partial recording of less than 60 seconds on my HR23. Of course, before I make a partial recording, I quickly change channels and change back so as to erase the buffer. That's something about DTV that sticks in my craw, what ever a craw is, i.e. that there is no easy way to erase the buffer. My suggestion is that if a person presses the EXIT button three times quickly, the buffer should be erased. Thanks.


You have me curious what you might be recording that only requires 60-seconds, and how you keep track of what's what, since those partials get the full show title? 

I sometimes change channels to flush the buffer when I want to spot-record an upcoming segment on a morning show, like _Today_, because it might be upcoming at 9:10 AM and if I just hit record I could get up to 90 minutes of buffer I don't want. Once the segment ends, I stop the recording and save the partial. It's usually a 3-4 minute segment tho.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I do find it funny you want an easy way to flush the buffer, as that's one thing most peope explode over if they lose their buffer. The only time I like to flush a buffer is if I have watched half a sports program but then want to record the last half I don't need it to grab the entire first half too at that point.

I too am very curios what you are trying to gain or do with such short clips. Do you know they are coming up at a specific time? You must if you know exactly when to flush the buffer, so I'd say maybe try setting manual recordings for them?


----------



## gheitz12 (Jul 14, 2013)

I have two HR24-100s. One has an external hard drive attached with an eSata cable. The external HD is a
2TB model and has worked flawlessly for 15 months. Suddenly, a few weeks ago, the HR24 rebooted and
my external hard drive is no longer recognized by the HR24-100. 

I assumed that the external hard drive was at fault so I removed it and used the USB connector to check
the external hard drive on my computer. It worked fine with my computer. That made me believe the problem
was with the eSata cable. I bought a new eSata cable and reattached the external hard drive to the
HR24-100. After rebooting the receiver, the external hard drive was still not recognized by the receiver.

I had another 1TB external hard drive (that I used with my DirecTV receiver before buying the larger 2TB
replacement) that I connected to the HR24-100. It also was not recognized by the HR24. I thought that
the connection on the receiver must have gone bad so I attached the external hard drive to my other
HR24-100. Neither external hard drive was recognized on that receiver either.

I noticed that my problems began soon after a software update. Both receivers were updated on June 18
with version 0x6d8.

Is this a problem for anyone else? Are there any suggestions for things that may help?


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

I hate it too when my buffer erases itself all on its own. I still want to be able to erase the buffer when I want to do it. I don't think very many people would inadvertantly bress the EXIT button three times. Manually recording partials (clips) is pretty hit and miss because commercials are often inserted willy nilly. In real time, yes I usually know when to flush the buffer, or at least I can make an educated guess. Sometimes, on both accounts, I win, sometimes I lose. I know that something is a partial recording by the total length of time of the recording mentioned in the GUIDE. Think of it like this. Jennifer Anniston is about to come into the roon wearing a very tight T-shirt and no bra. She walks acorss the room and then exits somewhere. I only want the 20 seconds where she is on camera, nipples poping. Another thing I do is save excellent clips to my computer. I use a Hauppauge 1212 to go from the DTV DVR to my computer. The 1212 allows you to save the video in 1080i if the program is in 1080i. Marvelous pictures on your computer. Thats 1080i, not 480p.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

jibberyerkibber said:


> I hate it too when my buffer erases itself all on its own. I still want to be able to erase the buffer when I want to do it. I don't think very many people would inadvertantly bress the EXIT button three times. Manually recording partials (clips) is pretty hit and miss because commercials are often inserted willy nilly. In real time, yes I usually know when to flush the buffer, or at least I can make an educated guess. Sometimes, on both accounts, I win, sometimes I lose. I know that something is a partial recording by the total length of time of the recording mentioned in the GUIDE. Think of it like this. Jennifer Anniston is about to come into the roon wearing a very tight T-shirt and no bra. She walks acorss the room and then exits somewhere. I only want the 20 seconds where she is on camera, nipples poping. Another thing I do is save excellent clips to my computer. I use a Hauppauge 1212 to go from the DTV DVR to my computer. The 1212 allows you to save the video in 1080i if the program is in 1080i. Marvelous pictures on your computer. Thats 1080i, not 480p.


Yes but how many people would need to do what you're doing? Would there be enough to make it worth the cost to code those suggestions into the firmware?

I doubt it and expect it's never going to happen.

My 4.8¢ FWIW. :grin:

Mike


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Mike, I think you're right. BTW: Here's a vid cap from my computer of a 1080i taken off of channel 564 bu the Hauppauge 1212. I even think Flikr reduces the quality:


__
https://flic.kr/p/8734210505


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice. Subjects at that range, when attractive (!) look fine, very fine, the Jennifer Anniston look included. But closer in or with action, the resolution would show up as weak. What rez. are the stills when you captured them? 

Do you get full 1080i on the 1212 on playback?


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Laxguy -- using the Hauppauge 1212, what you see on your TV screen is pretty much what you see on your computer screen, closeups, action, whatever. Whatever resolution your DVR is feeding to the 1212, that same resoultion goes to your conputer's hard drive except for 1080p. The 1212 cannont handle 1080p because it connects to your DVR via component cables (YPbPr) which carry data only up to 1080i. In fact, my monitor screen is a little better than my TV so I see greater latitude and less pixelation in the picture on my monitor. The video/audio goes to your computer vis a USB connection. I simply use a 25 foot printer cable. The picture I posted of Farrah Fawcett was captured from my VLC media player. Best media player in my opinion. The original image was filmed on 35mm film 37 years ago and transferred to 1080i tape. When you record video data to your computer with the 1212, the quality is proportional to the actual value of the video being broadcast. Live stuff on 1080i looks better than the old Charlie's Angels stuff. The software that comes with the 1212 is pretty good. You have user controls for the bitrate so you go up to 13.5 mbps for a real sharp image, and you can also control things like brightness, contrast, hue, saturation, and sharpness before you record video data to your computer from your DVR. Starting and stopping a recording is just a simple click of the mouse.

http://www.hauppauge.com/site/products/data_hdpvr.html

I don't know why they don't tell you that the model number is 1212.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks! If I didn't have enough to do now with TV, recorders, iDevices, and going to actual movie houses, I'd get one!


----------



## Halo (Jan 13, 2006)

LiQiCE- Thanks for discovering the source of those absurd lock-ups and slow-downs.
With the deletion of autorecords of the format: ie AALL ANGELS LIVE EVENTS CCHAN 692 both receivers have returned to their former unsatisfactory but at least useable condition. Seven years into development and Directv users are still subjected to these kinds of sloppy and annoying bugs that cause receivers to be totally unresponsive for long periods of time. They still suck. They still ignore commands... but at least they usually work now , albeit with the loss of some core functionality (you have to manually record each game). I write embedded firmware in addition to asic design. This is garbage. I would be humiliated to release this bug-fest of kludge to even one customer, let alone millions.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Laxguy said:


> Thanks! If I didn't have enough to do now with TV, recorders, iDevices, and going to actual movie houses, I'd get one!


You'll think about it for a while, then go back to the Hauppauge site, then say to yourself, "Ah, there is stuff on my DVRs that's irreplaceable that I want on my computer, to have forever, and beside, if I save to my computer just the important stuff, I can free up a lot of disc space on my DVRs." Then you will go out and buy a Hauppauge 1212. It's only $200, and guaranteed, it's the best little toy you will ever own.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

So, what, you head of Marketing, or something??

:hurah:


You are convincing, but I need to get a few other ducks lined up.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

jibberyerkibber said:


> You'll think about it for a while, then go back to the Hauppauge site, then say to yourself, "Ah, there is stuff on my DVRs that's irreplaceable that I want on my computer, to have forever, and beside, if I save to my computer just the important stuff, I can free up a lot of disc space on my DVRs." Then you will go out and buy a Hauppauge 1212. It's only $200, and guaranteed, it's the best little toy you will ever own.


Then spend another $60 or $70 for a good Blu-ray burner for your PC and using free software like MultiAVCHD you can burn the things you download to a Blu-ray disc and keep it forever without using space on your DVR or PC.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

The Blu-ray a good idea when I get around to saving each of the 84 one hour episodes of Charlie's Angels I have on my DVRs. In the meantime, I have 8 Terabytes of space on my 2 PCs, and the longest clip of the many hundreds, many thousands, I have saved is only 6 minutes. Most of then are somewhere between 30 seconds and two minutes. Each clip is backed up 3 times between the 4 hard drives. I hate messing with CDs. It's so much less hassel than to just click the mouse. Total random access on the PC also. Space on my 3 DVRs is not a problem because each of them has a 2TB drive, and that's one of the values of the Hauppauge 1212. I'll record a two-hour movie like THE WHOLE NINE YARDS on my DVR. All I want out of that movie is the 2 minutes where Amanda Peete is naked for two minutes. Save those two minutes to the PC and, voila, delete the whole 2 hour movie from my DVR.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

jibberyerkibber said:


> The Blu-ray a good idea when I get around to saving each of the 84 one hour episodes of Charlie's Angels I have on my DVRs. In the meantime, I have 8 Terabytes of space on my 2 PCs, and the longest clip of the many hundreds, many thousands, I have saved is only 6 minutes. Most of then are somewhere between 30 seconds and two minutes. Each clip is backed up 3 times between the 4 hard drives. I hate messing with CDs. It's so much less hassel than to just click the mouse. Total random access on the PC also. Space on my 3 DVRs is not a problem because each of them has a 2TB drive, and that's one of the values of the Hauppauge 1212. I'll record a two-hour movie like THE WHOLE NINE YARDS on my DVR. All I want out of that movie is the 2 minutes where Amanda Peete is naked for two minutes. Save those two minutes to the PC and, voila, delete the whole 2 hour movie from my DVR.


Sounds like what you are doing would be easier finding it on the web and just record it from there.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

jibberyerkibber said:


> Think of it like this. Jennifer Anniston is about to come into the roon wearing a very tight T-shirt and no bra. She walks acorss the room and then exits somewhere. I only want the 20 seconds where she is on camera, nipples poping. Another thing I do is save excellent clips to my computer.
> 
> All I want out of that movie is the 2 minutes where Amanda Peete is naked for two minutes.


Are you kidding me? you seriously need to get laid. :rotfl: :rolling:

This thread is about software bugs, not information on how to record nipple shots off the TV! !rolling

http://www.fyretv.com/

Here for less then $20 a month you can pause. rewind, slow mo.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Back on topic,

I've not had any issues with this software that a reboot didn't fix.
Hr24-500 is working great, HR23 is working well just as slow as the day I got it.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Porno's great, but I like this instead:


__
https://flic.kr/p/9315312882


----------



## ToBeFrank (May 15, 2009)

If you want to schedule a title to record, either from a search or from the guide, and the same title exists in VOD, it is impossible to schedule the recording. For example, "True Grit" is on FX tonight. I cannot schedule it to record because the DVR is trying to force me to buy the VOD version instead.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes, a glitch indeed. Someone suggested setting a manual recording for the time, but I dunno as I've not tried it. I think it's directing us to buy the HD broadcast, and the VOD is free- but no matter, it's florflerated.


----------



## BlueMonk (Oct 29, 2007)

I am still having very slow responses from my 22. This means that it takes between 1-2 mins after startup to respond to any buttons. Getting ready to watch something that we have recorded is a 5-10 minute process. I keep thinking that a new software update will fix this but I don't see a lot of other people complaining about speed. So maybe it is just me!


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

BlueMonk said:


> I am still having very slow responses from my 22. This means that it takes between 1-2 mins after startup to respond to any buttons. Getting ready to watch something that we have recorded is a 5-10 minute process. I keep thinking that a new software update will fix this but I don't see a lot of other people complaining about speed. So maybe it is just me!


Have you looked at post # 180 on page 9 of this thread ?
It has solved this kind of problems for several already.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

BlueMonk said:


> I am still having very slow responses from my 22. This means that it takes between 1-2 mins after startup to respond to any buttons. Getting ready to watch something that we have recorded is a 5-10 minute process. I keep thinking that a new software update will fix this but I don't see a lot of other people complaining about speed. So maybe it is just me!





jimmie57 said:


> Have you looked at post # 180 on page 9 of this thread ?
> It has solved this kind of problems for several already.


Actually - this post I think describes it in more detail: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/205320-hd-dvrs-receivers-and-r22-version-0x06d8-issuesdiscussion/page-6#entry3146532 (Post #109 on Page 6).

Long story short - the slowness for some people (not all) seems to be caused by having a Keyword Auto-record (such as "AALL HDTV RANGERS" - which is the one I use). Removing it fixes the speed problems. I am hopeful Directv will fix the problem with a new firmware upgrade now that we have identified the problem.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Get rid of HDTV in all arsls. There is zero point in that as a search term for one, and I hear it may be part of the cause. 

The best format that i have tested and ive tested lots is 

aall lakers events cchan 691 &sports & basketball

Nothing more nothing less. Gets just the games and gets all te games.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Get rid of HDTV in all arsls. There is zero point in that as a search term for one, and I hear it may be part of the cause.
> 
> The best format that i have tested and ive tested lots is
> 
> ...


Where did you hear using "HDTV" in the search may be part of the cause? Just curious as I haven't heard that before.

I changed my autorecord to "AALL RANGERS" in Sports -> Hockey to see if I still see freezing / slowdowns. I can't choose a specific channel in my search since NHL games can be on a bunch of different channels although that might help reduce some of the slowness if the problem is related to how much of the guide data the DVR has to search.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I'd add events simply because it will only catch games that way. And yeah, if you chose channels you'd likely have to create several arsls to make sure you got them all, or at least narrowed it to not look at the game plan channels, so something like cchan 1 699


I hadn't heard it before either till just the other day. Can't say who I heard it from, other than to say they are a good source that should know. Like I said, they said give that a try. Not that it was the only or definte cause.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

Thank you inkahauts for your advice! After changing my keyword autorecord from "AALL HDTV RANGERS" & Sports & Hockey to "AALL RANGERS" & Sports & Hockey - I've been running for a few days and haven't noticed any issues with slowdowns or freezing!

This narrows down the problem even more from keyword autorecords to a specific keyword that is causing problems - hope that helps DTV identify the problem - although to inkahauts point - you don't really need the HDTV tag since the DVR will always prefer HDTV over SDTV when recording.


----------



## BlueMonk (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks guys. Let me try this. I did try to read through all the posts but obviously missed the 'solution' I have some keyword searches and will make adjustments.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I discovered a problem on my HR24-100s this morning.

I was searching for movie titles for my friend to record. I tried one of the 4 suggestions on the right side of the screen. I think it was "Romantic Comedies". I had never used one of those in the past.
It searched for about 3 minutes and I got tired of waiting. I pressed the select button on the Cancel option. Everything stopped responding. Even the buttons on the front of the receiver. It would not even let me turn the receiver off with the power button on the front.
After another couple of minutes I pressed the red button to reset it.

I came to the Den where my second one is located. Tried the exact same thing and got the exact same results.
I called tech support and reported this issue. She looked and said it is a known problem and added my name to the list of people reporting it.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Weird problem with one of my HR24s. Last night I recorded "Under the Dome" on CBS. However, it does *not* show in the playlist (local or via MRV). It does show it recorded when I go to Menu-->Manage Recordings-->History. I can select this episode that says "recorded" on the screen. I can then play it, but *only* via this method, because as I said, it doesn't show in the playlist at all. Of course, this problem means that I cannot watch the episode on any receiver via Whole Home DVR/MRV. Instead, I have to watch it on the bedroom DVR on which it actually recorded.

This problem also exists for one or two other recordings made yesterday.


----------



## GBFAN (Nov 13, 2006)

HR24-500 0x06D8

This HR24-500 is generally left on HGTV 229. I now have had multiple occurrences where the buffer gets off time sequence. By this I mean, what should have been a show with a 7:00 start time, I had to rewind to about 6:40 to get to the beginning. I can then watch the buffered program but the time doesn't match up. If I watch multiple shows using the buffer, it gets to a certain part of the buffer and I can no longer fast forward because it just skips to the end. I believe it is about 30 minutes left in the buffer when it does this.


----------



## kkl (Feb 11, 2007)

LiQiCE said:


> Thank you inkahauts for your advice! After changing my keyword autorecord from "AALL HDTV RANGERS" & Sports & Hockey to "AALL RANGERS" & Sports & Hockey - I've been running for a few days and haven't noticed any issues with slowdowns or freezing!
> 
> This narrows down the problem even more from keyword autorecords to a specific keyword that is causing problems - hope that helps DTV identify the problem - although to inkahauts point - you don't really need the HDTV tag since the DVR will always prefer HDTV over SDTV when recording.


OK, I thought I'd give this a try. It's not looking good. First I tried "AALL WHITE SOX CCHAN 665 666 EVENTS LIVE" + Sports + Baseball. I started seeing some noticable intermittent pauses. Thinking it might be the EVENTS and LIVE combo, I deleted LIVE for "AALL WHITE SOX CCHAN 665 666 EVENTS". I'm still seeing pauses. Nowhere near as severe as it was, but some at least 15 seconds. One telltale sign I always had was pressing Menu then arrowing down to Search & Browse. That is again stopping things for quite awhile intermittently. So, the problem isn't as bad as before with "HDTV" as a keyword, but these examples without it are still problematic for me.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

OK, I thought I'd give this a try. It's not looking good. First I tried "AALL WHITE SOX CCHAN 665 666 EVENTS LIVE" + Sports + Baseball. I started seeing some noticable intermittent pauses. Thinking it might be the EVENTS and LIVE combo, I deleted LIVE for "AALL WHITE SOX CCHAN 665 666 EVENTS". I'm still seeing pauses. Nowhere near as severe as it was, but some at least 15 seconds. One telltale sign I always had was pressing Menu then arrowing down to Search & Browse. That is again stopping things for quite awhile intermittently. So, the problem isn't as bad as before with "HDTV" as a keyword, but these examples without it are still problematic for me.


Oh that's not a good search string unfortunately. Could be part of the problem. And for several reasons. One, live isn't necessary ever I have found. It will grab the live event if it can unless there is a priority issue as that's the first showing. also, your cchan modifier is out of date, needs to be cchans, and third, events needs to be before the cchans. That all could be causing issues,not sure.

You should use...

AALL WHITE SOX EVENTS CCHANS 665 666 & sports & baseball.

Try that and let us know what happens.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

kkl said:


> OK, I thought I'd give this a try. It's not looking good. First I tried "AALL WHITE SOX *CCHAN* 665 666 EVENTS LIVE" + Sports + Baseball. I started seeing some noticable intermittent pauses. Thinking it might be the EVENTS and LIVE combo, I deleted LIVE for "AALL WHITE SOX *CCHAN* 665 666 EVENTS". I'm still seeing pauses. Nowhere near as severe as it was, but some at least 15 seconds. One telltale sign I always had was pressing Menu then arrowing down to Search & Browse. That is again stopping things for quite awhile intermittently. So, the problem isn't as bad as before with "HDTV" as a keyword, but these examples without it are still problematic for me.





inkahauts said:


> Oh that's not a good search string unfortunately. Could be part of the problem. And for several reasons. One, live isn't necessary ever I have found. It will grab the live event if it can unless there is a priority issue as that's the first showing. also, your cchan modifier is out of date, needs to be cchans, and third, events needs to be before the cchans. That all could be causing issues,not sure.
> 
> You should use...
> 
> ...


*kkl*, in case you missed, take note that besides grouping all the keywords together, *Inkahauts *is using CCHANS (with an "s"). That's something that changed in the past year or so.


----------



## kkl (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks inkahauts and Steve. As I mentioned, I had already tried without LIVE, but still had some slowness. I used CCHAN based on the example in post #208, "aall lakers events cchan 691 &sports & basketball". I've modified my string, as suggested, to _"AALL WHITE SOX EVENTS *CCHANS* 665 666" & sports & baseball_ and I believe that has 99% resolved the issue. I'm still seeing an occasional 10 second pause, but will monitor. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

My HR21-100 updated to 0x0736 overnite.


----------

